#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  7 вещей, которые Будда никогда не говорил. Дост. Тханиссаро Бхиккху

## Ануруддха

1. «Жизнь – это страдание».

Это один из тех примеров большой лжи (Big Lie) в буддизме, претендующий на то, чтобы быть подлинным высказыванием просто потому, что оно повторяется довольно часто как в популярных работах, так и в академических изданиях. Фраза «жизнь – это страдание», как считают, является кратким изложением Первой благородной истины Будды, но Первая благородная истина просто перечисляет то, что составляет страдание в жизни: «Рождение – это страдание; старение – это страдание; смерть – это страдание; печаль, плач, боль, скорбь, отчаяние – это страдание; связь с нелюбимым – страдание, разлука с любимым – страдание; неполучение желаемого – это страдание; одним словом, «Пять групп привязанности» – это страдание». (Саньютта Никая 56.11)

Слова «жизнь», как вы заметили, нет в этом перечислении.

Остальные Благородные истины служат свидетельством того, что в них есть больше о жизни, чем только лишь о страдании. В них есть об источнике страдания, о прекращении страдания, и о способе практики, который приводит к прекращению того же страдания.

2. «Прошлая любовь – это всего лишь воспоминания. Будущая любовь – это всего лишь грёзы. Настоящая любовь находится здесь и сейчас».

Я увидел это высказывание на открытке, прикреплённой к зеркалу в ванной комнате того дома, в котором я однажды давал наставления. Это высказывание настолько не связано с чем-то, о чём говорил Будда, что я понятия не имею о том, какой у него был первоисточник.

3. «Нет “Я”».

Это ещё одна большая ложь. Когда-то Будду прямо спросили – есть ли «Я» или нет, и он воздержался от ответа (Саньютта Никая 44.10). В Маджджхима Никае 2 («беседе средней длины») он заявил, что такие взгляды как «у меня есть “Я”» и «у меня нет “Я”» являются дебрями взглядов, которые оставляют нас увязшими в страдании. Когда Будда обучал безличности, не-я (anatta) в противоположность отсутствию «Я» – «нет-я», то он рекомендовал определённую стратегию для преодоления привязанности, определённый способ пресекающий склонность ума цепляться за вещи, посредством утверждения их как «Я» или «моё».

Также Будда никогда не говорил, что «нет отдельного “Я”». Он отказывался связываться с вопросом относительно того, существует ли какое-то «Я» или не существует.

4. «Все непостоянно».
5. «Страдание происходит от сопротивления изменениям».

Эти две неверных цитаты обычно идут вместе. Если всё изменяется, то единственный способ, с помощью которого вы можете избежать страдания, будет состоять в признании того, что всё счастье является непостоянным, и в том, чтобы не стараться больше ради чего-либо более продолжительного, чем такое изменчивое счастье. Довольно жалкая идея.

К счастью Будда просто сказал, что все составные, конструированные вещи являются непостоянными. Что-либо воспринятое через шесть органов чувств является составным в том смысле, что оно сформировано внешними и внутренними условиями.

Тем не менее, есть нечто несоставное, неконструированное, что вы можете осуществить, и это – нирвана (пали - ниббана). (см. 49 сутту в Маджджхима Никае и 43 сутту в Саньютта Никае)

Как сказал Будда, нирвана – величайшее благо (Дхаммапада 203) и она свободна от изменений, свободна от смерти, лишена всех ограничений и недостатков. Именно поэтому он обучал пути для того, чтобы люди могли найти необусловленное счастье. Если бы его послание было бы: «Эй, нет никакого постоянного счастья, поэтому бросьте о нём думать», то это послание не выдержало бы испытание временем и не смогло бы дойти до нас сквозь столетия.

Что касается второй неверной цитаты, то Будда в действительности сказал, что люди страдают, потому что они отождествляют себя с вещами, которые подвержены изменениям. Страдания больше нет, когда ум достаточно сильный настолько, что ему не нужно с чем-то отождествляться. По этому вопросу см. Саньютта Никаю 22:1.

6. «Если вы хотите увидеть прошлые действия человека, то смотрите на его текущее положение. Если вы хотите увидеть положение человека в будущем, то посмотрите на его действия в настоящем».

Эта идея превращает карму во что-то очень упрощённое и детерминистское. Это то, что я называю теорией или идеей «одного кармического банковского счета», в соответствии с которой ваше текущее состояние показывает динамический баланс вашего кармического счета – из общей суммы всех ваших хороших деяний вычитается общая сумма всех ваших дурных деяний, и это равняется тому, что вы испытываете прямо сейчас.

Вместо единого банковского счета, Будда уподоблял вашу прошлую карму полю с семенами. Некоторые семена уже дали всходы, некоторые еще не готовы их дать, а что касается тех, которые готовы вырасти, то это те, которые получают больше всего воды и лучшую возможность для роста. Всё это означает, что, даже притом, что вы не можете вернуться и заменить семена, которые вы уже засеяли, вы обладаете фактически определенным контролем над тем, какие семена вы собираетесь орошать. Другими словами ваше текущее состояние показывает только малую часть ваших прошлых деяний. Ваши действия в настоящем влияют на степень того, будете ли вы страдать от той малой части прошлых деяний или нет.

7. «Можно зажечь тысячу свечей от одной единственной свечи и, тем не менее, это не уменьшит свет этой первой свечи. Счастье никогда не уменьшается, будучи разделённым».

Эта цитата популярна среди людей, которые пишут брошюры по сбору денежных средств, даже если они жаждут ваших денег, не обязательно, что они заботятся о вашем счастье. Это хорошее высказывание, но нет никаких записей об этом среди слов Будды. Самое близкое, что может иметь отношение к этому высказыванию, находится в Ангуттара Никае 10:177, где Будда говорит, что когда вы совершаете заслугу и посвящаете её вашим умершим родственникам, то даже если эти родственники не пребывают в сфере голодных духов, где они могут принять эту заслугу, она не теряется. Другие ваши умершие родственники, которые находятся в этой сфере, смогут её принять, и вы можете быть уверены что, по крайней мере, кто-то из ваших родственников там находится.

Пер. с англ.: Цветкова Павла
Источник: http://www.lionsroar.com/what-the-buddha-never-said/
Источник перевода: https://www.facebook.com/groups/4605...3045719564504/

----------

Aion (04.09.2016), Legba (05.09.2016), Odvulpa (05.09.2016), Shus (04.09.2016), Ассаджи (05.09.2016), Богдан Б (01.10.2016), Викк (25.11.2016), Владимир Николаевич (04.09.2016), Гошка (13.09.2016), Доня (27.11.2016), Еше Нинбо (29.11.2016), Йен (04.09.2016), Кайто Накамура (11.09.2016), Кеин (05.09.2016), Крымский (04.09.2016), Максим& (04.09.2016), Фил (04.09.2016), Шавырин (04.09.2016), Юй Кан (04.09.2016)

----------


## До

> Фраза «жизнь – это страдание», как считают, является кратким изложением Первой благородной истины Будды, но Первая благородная истина просто перечисляет то, что составляет страдание в жизни: «Рождение – это страдание; старение – это страдание; смерть – это страдание; печаль, плач, боль, скорбь, отчаяние – это страдание; связь с нелюбимым – страдание, разлука с любимым – страдание; неполучение желаемого – это страдание; одним словом, «Пять групп привязанности» – это страдание». (Саньютта Никая 56.11)
> 
> Слова «жизнь», как вы заметили, нет в этом перечислении.


«Рождение – это страдание; старение – это страдание; смерть – это страдание» - то есть *молодость* исключается из страдания?

----------


## До

> The historical Buddha said many things in his long lifetime of teaching. But have you ever heard a supposed Buddha quote and wondered, Did he really say that? [highlight[Monk Thanissaro Bhikkhu, a trained translator of the Buddha’s words[/highlight], certainly has. Here he reveals seven of many he’s found. See if you’re not surprised.


Monk и translator of the Buddha’s words bhikkhu Bodhi в статье The Four Noble Truths пишет "...'Dukkha' as used by the Buddha... suggests a basic unsatisfactoriness pervading all existence, *all forms of life*..."

Неужели два уважаемых тхеравадинских монаха и переводчика слов Будды говорят противоположное?

----------


## Максим&

Может быть все дело в переводном слове "страдание". Он конечно устоявшийся, но КМК несколько ограниченный и вызывает какие-то эмоциональные коннотации типа горя/переживания. С абхидхармической точки зрения не дукха это только полное состояние успокоения/нирвана.  Ньяики даже полагали такое состояние ниже камня: 
Из Щербатской, Концепция буддийской нирваны.
Мы имеем в "Ньяяманьжари" Джаянты (с.512) следующее характерное заявление:

"Под нирваной и подобными выражениями буддисты подразумевают абсолютный конец (apavarga), который является либо /в хинаяне/ уничтожением потока сознания, либо /в махаяне/ потоком чистого /беспредметного/ сознания. /Первое/ решение – уничтожение – даже еще более ничтожно, чем /условия, в которые переходит душа в нирване/ согласно ньяикам, ибо оно не оставляет для души даже камнеподобного состояния. 

Как бы то ни было для раннего буддизма и тхеравады в том числе все что не есть нирвана это волнение дхарм и следовательно дукха/страдание. Для многих такой вывод может показаться слишком тяжеловесным и отсюда происходят попытки смягчить, а возможно и пересмотреть некоторые постулаты.

Янгутов, Психологические аспекты учения о "спасении" в китайском буддизме.




> Буддизм провозгласил всякую жизнь во всех ее проявлениях страданием. Согласно этому воззрению, каждый индивид подвержен страданию независимо ни от его эмоционального состояния, ни от общественного положения, ни от материального достатка. Страдание – это постоянный атрибут человеческой жизни, более того, это форма существования индивида. Однако подобное существование не является истинным, поскольку страдание противоестественно. Поэтому необходимо избавление от данной формы существования, т.е. от страдания.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Как бы то ни было для раннего буддизма и тхеравады в том числе все что не есть нирвана это волнение дхарм и следовательно дукха/страдание. Для многих такой вывод может показаться слишком тяжеловесным и отсюда происходят попытки смягчить, а возможно и пересмотреть некоторые постулаты.


Откуда столь уверенное утверждение ?

----------

Ассаджи (05.09.2016), Кайто Накамура (11.09.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Откуда столь уверенное утверждение ?


В отношении реализма дхарм, ихнего волнения, освобождения от этого волнения  и нирваны как выхода из сансары тхеравадины близки к вайбхашикам. Вероятно есть какие-то ньюансы, но не в отношении того что феноменальный мир есть дукха. Как с точки зрения абхидхаммы он им быть не может я даже не знаю. Может вы поясните.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Monk и translator of the Buddha’s words bhikkhu Bodhi в статье The Four Noble Truths пишет "...'Dukkha' as used by the Buddha... suggests a basic unsatisfactoriness pervading all existence, *all forms of life*..."
> 
> Неужели два уважаемых тхеравадинских монаха и переводчика слов Будды говорят противоположное?


Наверное вопрос в понимании и использовании слов : жизнь и формы жизни ?
А так то вроде между словами двух наставников Тхеравады противоречия нет.

Вопросы к последователям Тхеравады:

Есть ли переведённые наставления Учителей традиции по трём типам дуккха?

----------

До (05.09.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Наверное вопрос в понимании и использовании слов : жизнь и формы жизни ?
> А так то вроде между словами двух наставников Тхеравады противоречия нет.
> 
> Вопросы к последователям Тхеравады:
> 
> Есть ли переведённые наставления Учителей традиции по трём типам дуккха?


А вы походу дела ответьте на вопрос: зачем тхеравадин ищет нирваны, если в сансаре есть хоть маленький уголок где бы не было дукхи. Если бы такое место в сансаре было то зачем искать из него выход.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В отношении реализма дхарм, ихнего волнения, освобождения от этого волнения  и нирваны как выхода из сансары тхеравадины близки к вайбхашикам. Вероятно есть какие-то ньюансы, но не в отношении того что феноменальный мир есть дукха. Как с точки зрения абхидхаммы он им быть не может я даже не знаю. Может вы поясните.


Реализм дхарм, это ведь не  реализм атомов или какихто частиц, как это бывает подают при рассмотрении вайбхашики ?
Что касается Тхеравады, то кмк., можно по этому вопросу посмотреть первые две строки Дхаммапады.

Насколько понимаю, дхармы есть элементы внутреннего опыта, как оно в Дхаммападе - маномайА (манасовыйА, умственныйА : )
Если не запамятовал, то Ачарья Буддхагхоша так и объясняет: как о вещах из дерева говорят - деревянныйА, так и о дхармах - маномайА.

Абхидхарму вайбхашики также трактуют и в северных традициях(по крайней мере в Кагью и Ньингма), а не как западный атомизм или таблицу элементов.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А вы походу дела ответьте на вопрос: зачем тхеравадин ищет нирваны, если в сансаре есть хоть маленький уголок где бы не было дукхи. Если бы такое место в сансаре было то зачем искать из него выход.


А что есть какоето место, или уголок, вне трёх-лок (которые вроде бескрайни)?
Вообще, что значит самсара ?
Круговерть же вроде, а не грешный мир, вне которого якобы мир нирвана.

Думаю, что тхеравадин достигает нирваны, за тем же что и нетхеравадин. Для угасания  клеш и их причин, а также для угасания упадания\цепляния за опытом переживания пяти групп  )

----------


## Максим&

> Реализм дхарм, это ведь не  реализм атомов или какихто частиц, как это бывает подают при рассмотрении вайбхашики ?
> Что касается Тхеравады, то кмк., можно по этому вопросу посмотреть первые две строки Дхаммапады.
> 
> Насколько понимаю, дхармы есть элементы внутреннего опыта, как оно в Дхаммападе - маномайА (манаовыйА, умственныйА : )
> Если не запамятовал, то Ачарья Буддхагхоша так объясняет: как о вещи из дерева говорят - деревянныйА, так и о дхармах - маномайА.
> 
> Абхидхарму вайбхашики также трактуют в северных традициях(по крайней мере в Кагью и Ньингма), не как западный атомизм или таблицу элементов.


Вы пытаетесь всунуть сюда позднюю виджнянаваду, с её позиций и толкуют нынче тибетцы абхидхарму. Ранний буддизм как и другие системы Индии "атомистичны". Весь феноменальный мир разлагается на потоки и комбинации дхарм/элементов которые не есть только психическое но и материалистическое ( махабхуты, пракрити и производное). Все ранние индийцы ищут нирваны и мокши так как мир есть страдание.
Это мнение и Розенберга который несколько лет прожил в Японии и учился у ихних пандитов, и Щербатского который также обучался в Индии и которого индусы называли великим пандитом.
Как пытается коментировать абхидхарму кагью это личноеидело школы кагью.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы пытаетесь всунуть сюда позднюю виджнянаваду, с её позиций и толкуют нынче тибетцы абхидхарму. Ранний буддизм как и другие системы .....


Вообщето писал с позиции Тхеравада, на основании Дхаммапады и Канона Комментария.
Лишь добавил, что и в вайбхашике также.

Не нравиться Кагью, назовите другую буддийскую традицию где вайбхашику трактуют по другому.
А вот если ещё раскажете где в какой стране или вихаре найти этакую традицию - поздняя виджняновада. Буду очень признателен ; )

----------


## Максим&

> Вообщето писал с позиции Тхеравада, на основании Дхаммапады и Канона Комментария.
> Лишь добавил, что и в вайбхашике также.
> 
> Не нравиться Кагью, назовите другую буддийскую традицию где вайбхашику трактуют по другому.
> А вот если ещё раскажете где в какой стране или вихаре найти этакую традицию - поздняя виджняновада. Буду очень признателен ; )


Я не имею возможности проверить абхидхарму тхеравады на английском. Поэтому доверяю больше русским буддологам которые получали знания у местных абхидхармистов. Ихние книги есть в сети. О понятии нибанна и дукха  справьтесь у Топпера. Он может кому-то неинравиться но он вроде как именно за традицию и абхидхарму принимает целиком. Нирвана не сансара. Во все философские дебри залазить не буду, долго и утомительно.
Виджнянавада не традиция, а философская концепция школы йогачара. Так пишут в энциклопедии.

П.с. Вы можете создать специальную тему на Тхеравада.ру типа: сансара = нирвана, все есть сознание, в сансаре  есть некий элемент который не есть духа и т.п. Мне любопытно будет почитать.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> . О понятии нибанна и дукха  справьтесь у Топпера. Он может кому-то неинравиться но он вроде как именно за традицию и абхидхарму принимает целиком..


У бханте Топпера.

----------

Кайто Накамура (11.09.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> У бханте Топпера.


Так точно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.09.2016)

----------


## Максим&

Сахету дуккха сутта: Страдательное имеет причину
СН 22.19


редакция перевода: 05.12.2014
Перевод с английского: SV

источник: 
"Samyutta Nikaya by Bodhi, p. 870"

В Саваттхи. [Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, форма страдательна. Причина, условие для происхождения формы также страдательна. Поскольку форма возникла из того, что страдательно, как она может быть счастьем?

Чувство страдательно…
Восприятие страдательно…
Формации [ума] страдательно…

Сознание страдательно. Причина, условие для происхождения сознания также страдательна. Поскольку сознание возникло из того, что страдательно, как оно может быть счастьем?
Видя так, монахи, обученный ученик Благородных испытывает разочарование в форме, разочарование в чувстве, разочарование в восприятии, разочарование в формациях, разочарование в сознании. Испытывая разочарование, он становится беспристрастным. Посредством беспристрастия [его ум] освобождается. Когда он освободился, то возникает знание: «Он освобождён». Он понимает: «Рождение уничтожено, святая жизнь прожита, сделано то, что следовало сделать, не будет более возвращения в какое-либо состояние существования».

Вобщем все плохо/дукха:-)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А вы походу дела ответьте на вопрос: зачем тхеравадин ищет нирваны, если в сансаре есть хоть маленький уголок где бы не было дукхи. Если бы такое место в сансаре было то зачем искать из него выход.


Да есть даже целые такие периоды (вроде детства, а то и юности/молодости, и даже зрелого возраста), но и они -- преходящи. Это же, вроде бы, общевидно? : )
Не зря Будда не упоминает о страдательности этих периодов, в которые, бывает, ощущения радости/удовлетворения чередуются с печалью... О чём он и говорит дальше, напоминая: "печаль, плач, боль, скорбь, отчаяние – это страдание".

----------

Кайто Накамура (11.09.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Да есть даже целые такие периоды (вроде детства, а то и юности/молодости, и даже зрелого возраста), но и они -- преходящи. Это же, вроде бы, общевидно? : )
> Не зря Будда не упоминает о страдательности этих периодов, в которые, бывает, ощущения радости/удовлетворения чередуются с печалью... О чём он и говорит дальше, напоминая: "печаль, плач, боль, скорбь, отчаяние – это страдание".


Ну да, есть такое. Но все равно это не истинное удовольствие а преходящее и следовательно есть в конечном счёте дукха.

Дуккха лаккхана сутта: Всецело страдательный
СН 14.34


редакция перевода: 17.01.2015
Перевод с английского: SV

источник: 
"Samyutta Nikaya by Bodhi, p. 648"

В Саваттхи. [Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, если бы этот элемент земли был бы всецело страдательным, погружённым в страдание, пропитан страданием, и если бы он не был [также] пропитан удовольствием, то существа не очаровывались бы им. Но поскольку элемент земли также приятен1, погружён в удовольствие, пропитан удовольствием и не пропитан [только лишь] страданием, то существа очаровываются им.

Монахи, если бы элемент воды…
Монахи, если бы элемент огня…

Монахи, если бы элемент воздуха был бы всецело страдательным, погружённым в страдание, пропитан страданием, и если бы он не был [также] пропитан удовольствием, то существа не очаровывались бы им. Но поскольку элемент воздуха также приятен, погружён в удовольствие, пропитан удовольствием и не пропитан [только лишь] страданием, то существа очаровываются им.
Монахи, если бы этот элемент земли был бы всецело приятным, погружённым в удовольствие, пропитан удовольствием, и если бы он не был [также] пропитан страданием, то существа не испытывали бы разочарования по отношению к нему. Но поскольку элемент земли также страдателен, погружён в страдание, пропитан страданием, то существа испытывают разочарование по отношению к нему.

Монахи, если бы элемент воды…
Монахи, если бы элемент огня…

Монахи, если бы элемент воздуха был бы всецело приятным, погружённым в удовольствие, пропитан удовольствием, и если бы он не был [также] пропитан страданием, то существа не испытывали бы разочарования по отношению к нему. Но поскольку элемент воздуха также страдателен, погружён в страдание, пропитан страданием, то существа испытывают разочарование по отношению к нему».

----------

Кайто Накамура (11.09.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вобщем все плохо/дукха:-)


Это в полной мере понимают лишь исчерпывающе увидевшие всю страдательность бытия, в коем любое ощущение радости/удовлетворённости сменяется обратным...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну да, есть такое. Но все равно это не истинное удовольствие а преходящее и следовательно есть в конечном счёте дукха.


С кем спорим, вводя противительную конструкцию с "но"? : )
При этом когда обычный человек счастлив -- попробуйте ему доказать, что он страдает... Ведь и преходящее удовольствие -- реальное/истинное. : )

----------

Кайто Накамура (11.09.2016), Шавырин (04.09.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> С кем спорим, вводя противительную конструкцию с "но"? : )
> При этом когда обычный человек счастлив -- попробуйте ему доказать, что он страдает... Ведь и преходящее удовольствие -- реальное/истинное. : )


Я думал что мы говорим с философских позиций, а не с точки зрения обычного человека. С моей "колокольни" я б тоже весь мир не назвал бы дукхой, так как есть ещё много чего приятного в нем. Меня к слову до сих пор кошмарит название статьи какого то бхикшу "Тюрьма жизни". Мне даже страшно туда заглядывать.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.09.2016), Кайто Накамура (11.09.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я думал что мы говорим с философских позиций, а не с точки зрения обычного человека. С моей "колокольни" я б тоже весь мир не назвал бы дукхой, так как есть ещё много чего приятного в нем. Меня к слову до сих пор кошмарит название статьи какого то бхикшу "Тюрьма жизни". Мне даже страшно туда заглядывать.


Не знам, как Вы, а мы -- в моём лице -- говорим с обоих позиций... : )
Хотя основная идея (не мною выношенная : ) в том, что и самое радужное бытие -- потенционально страдательно. Не зря в буддизме говорится о страдании от перемен... 
"Маятник -- вправо, маятник -- влево..."
А "Тюрьма жизни" -- просто жестковатая метафора, если не эмоционировать.

Вспомнилось записанное лет 30 назад:

Не всех пути приводят в Рим, иных -- ведут иначе...
А хочешь, жизнь, давай пари, что ты -- не миг удачи?

Ты просто повесть двух томов: раздора и любови,
где мир -- как помесь двух домов: публичного и -- бойни.
Оно, как иногда бывает, вдруг само выдохнулось, а я, записав, аж чуток приужахнулся. На полном серьёзе. Но быстро решил: "Это -- правда, а потому -- неча прядать ушами...". : )

----------

Фил (05.09.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Хотя основная идея (не мною выношенная : ) в том, что и самое радужное бытие -- потенционально страдательно.


А я разве в этом треде где то обратное утверждал? Даже Янгутова не поленился вставить .

----------


## Юй Кан

> А я разве в этом треде где то обратное утверждал? Даже Янгутова не поленился вставить .


Ну. А это:




> Ну да, есть такое. Но все равно это не истинное удовольствие а преходящее и следовательно есть в конечном счёте дукха.


было возражением чему/кому? Обычному человеку, какой весь мир не назвал бы дуккхой и цепенеет от жестковатой метафоры?  : )
В общем, свои философские, а также нормально-человеческие мысли мы, кажется, исчерпали...
Ура?

----------


## Йен

> С моей "колокольни" я б тоже весь мир не назвал бы дукхой, так как есть ещё много чего приятного в нем. Меня к слову до сих пор кошмарит название статьи какого то бхикшу "Тюрьма жизни". Мне даже страшно туда заглядывать.


Ну правильно. Если человек родился в тюрьме и ни разу во внешний мир не выходил, он может считать пребывание в тюряге приятным )

----------


## Максим&

> Ну. А это:
> 
> 
> 
> было возражением чему/кому? Обычному человеку, какой весь мир не назвал бы дуккхой и цепенеет от жестковатой метафоры?  : )
> В общем, свои философские, а также нормально-человеческие мысли мы, кажется, исчерпали...
> Ура?


Исчерпал. Вас осмыслять это уж дукха однозначно. Ура!:-)

----------


## Максим&

> Ну правильно. Если человек родился в тюрьме и ни разу во внешний мир не выходил, он может считать пребывание в тюряге приятным )


В космос что ли?:-)  Или о каком внешнем мире вы говорите?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.09.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Исчерпал. Вас осмыслять это уж дукха однозначно. Ура!:-)


: ))
Понимаю Вас. Когда-то встретил в БФ едкую формулировку (не в мой адрес): "Общаться с вами -- одно удовольствие, а не общаться -- другое: ещё большее". В общем, никакой дуккхи -- и близко... : )

----------

Кайто Накамура (11.09.2016), Максим& (04.09.2016)

----------


## Йен

> В космос что ли?:-)  Или о каком внешнем мире вы говорите?


 За тюремные стены, в мир, где нормальные люди живут )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я думал что мы говорим с философских позиций, а не с точки зрения обычного человека. С моей "колокольни" я б тоже весь мир не назвал бы дукхой, так как есть ещё много чего приятного в нем. Меня к слову до сих пор кошмарит название статьи какого то бхикшу "Тюрьма жизни". Мне даже страшно туда заглядывать.


Так с любой позиции нельзя сказать, что всё есть дуккха, не добавляя определения к этому всё:

всё болезненное, всё обусловленное, всё преходящее, всё составное и т.д.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Меня к слову до сих пор кошмарит название статьи какого то бхикшу "Тюрьма жизни". Мне даже страшно туда заглядывать.


Не бойтесь, отличная статья. Ну а по теме - все дуккха, кроме ниббаны, которая является прекращением дуккха.

----------


## Максим&

> Так с любой позиции нельзя сказать, что всё есть дуккха, не добавляя определения к этому всё:
> 
> всё болезненное, всё обусловленное, всё преходящее, всё составное и т.д.


Это и есть вся сансара, все дхаммы кроме 2 или 3 необусловленных ( пространство, нирвана и ещё чего-то ). Но жизнь это и есть поток комбинаций дхарм, скандх, дхату и аятан. А они болезненны, обусловленны и преходящи. Я приводил выше сутту. В тхераваде нет никакого другого сознания помимо сознания входящего в группу скандх/формаций которые есть дукха. Поэтому и можно сказать что все есть дукха. Так как для буддизма тхеравады ничего помимо этих скандх, аятан и дхату нет. 
Это как примерно сказать что весь человек болен. Не совсем корректно по абхидзамме, но все равно верно, так как человек это лишь обозначение 5 совокупностей и ничего более. Так и жизнь-это обозначение для всего болезненного, обусловленного и составного.

----------


## Максим&

> Не бойтесь, отличная статья. Ну а по теме - все дуккха, кроме ниббаны, которая является прекращением дуккха.


Не-не. Мне кажется что после прочтения я сразу стану архатом и тут же умру. Я не готов:-)
Кстати, может мир арупы тоже не дукха , хотя это и не нибанна?

----------


## Харуказе

> Не-не. Мне кажется что после прочтения я сразу стану архатом и тут же умру. Я не готов:-)
> Кстати, может мир арупы тоже не дукха , хотя это и не нибанна?


Еще неделю проживешь. А за неделю так оторваться можно....

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это и есть вся сансара, все дхаммы кроме 2 или 3 необусловленных ( пространство, нирвана и ещё чего-то ). Но жизнь это и есть поток комбинаций дхарм, скандх, дхату и аятан. А они болезненны, обусловленны и преходящи. Я приводил выше сутту. В тхераваде нет никакого другого сознания помимо сознания входящего в группу скандх/формаций которые есть дукха. Поэтому и можно сказать что все есть дукха. Так как для буддизма тхеравады ничего помимо этих скандх, аятан и дхату нет. 
> Это как примерно сказать что весь человек болен. Не совсем корректно по абхидзамме, но все равно верно, так как человек это лишь обозначение 5 совокупностей и ничего более. Так и жизнь-это обозначение для всего болезненного, обусловленного и составного.


Но вот вопрос, возвращаясь к началу темы, что понимает и обозначает  словом _"жизнь"_ Дост. Тханиссаро Бхиккху (пункт 1), тоже что и мы здесь обсуждаем или нет ?Кмк. - нет. 


Вопрос герменевтики очень важен и был уже поднят буддийскими учителями ещё гдето по прохождению 500 лет после паринирваны Будды. А уже прошло более 2500 лет.

имхо -
переживания пяти скандх:
Дуккха, так как в потенции содержит в себе возможность болезни старости смерти и т.п. 
Переживаемые обусловленные счастье, радость и всё хорошее это  не дуккха, это содержит в себе дуккха непостоянства. 
Боль (все виды) это тоже не просто дуккха, это так сказать дукха боли.
Это вот понимание дуккха, которое есть  только в буддизме - дуккха, самсара дукха, дукха дукхата. Устранив дуккха , а точнее причины дуккха, остаётся лишь переживания\опыт преходящности и болезненности, но уже без  дуккха. Но ведь это тоже "жизнь".

----------


## Максим&

Пока переживаемые счастье, радостьт и все хорошее обусловленны, они не постоянны и следовательно дуккха. Кто переживает эти состояния? Человек как комплекс 5 совокупностей. Пока это все подвержено клешам дукха будет пребывать:

В Саваттхи. [Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, форма страдательна. Причина, условие для происхождения формы также страдательна. Поскольку форма возникла из того, что страдательно, как она может быть счастьем?

Чувство страдательно…
Восприятие страдательно…
Формации [ума] страдательно…

Сознание страдательно. Причина, условие для происхождения сознания также страдательна. Поскольку сознание возникло из того, что страдательно, как оно может быть счастьем?

Дукха  одна из характеристик существования:   http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Glossary/dukkha.htm

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Пока переживаемые счастье, радостьт и все хорошее обусловленны, они не постоянны и следовательно дуккха. Кто переживает эти состояния? Человек как комплекс 5 совокупностей. Пока это все подвержено клешам дукха будет пребывать:
> 
> ]


А когда клеш не будет  ?



(Это уже не говоря о том, что по сути  нельзя точно сказать ведана=чувства , санджня=восприятие , самскара=формации ума и т.д.. 
Здесь нет точного соответствия, и можно понимать слова _форма, чувства_ и т.д. - как специальные будд. термины которыми обозначают рупа, ведана и т.д. Но кмк., тогда уж лучше использовать пали или санскрит.

Либо же понимать обычное общепринятое в русском языке значение слов _форма, чувства_ и т.д.. Но будет ли такое понимание ролевантным и если нет - то не повлечёт ли это за собой дальнейшее создание  умственных отвлечённых схем\концепций не соответствующих действительности и не дающих верное понимание?
Тоесть, можно десятилетиями читать тексты и видеть там только эти отвлечённые схемы, создавать свои новые.... Пытаться толковать и понять одно, на основе совершенно другого.
Конкретней к первому пункту темы: это-же  касается и напр. таких слов  _жизнь, существование, страда-ние\тельно_.
имхо конечно)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Кстати, может мир арупы тоже не дукха , хотя это и не нибанна?


Миры арупа-локи - аничча, значит дуккха. Все что не вечно - то страдательно.

----------


## Максим&

> Миры арупа-локи - аничча, значит дуккха. Все что не вечно - то страдательно.


По-моему я читал, что  этих миров достигли небудийские йогины и они уже "не скатываются" вниз. Да, это не нирвана,но и дукхи по идее там уже не должно переживаться.

----------


## Харуказе

Дукха неверно переведённое слово. Оно переводится как неудовлетворённость.

----------


## Йен

> По-моему я читал, что  этих миров достигли небудийские йогины и они уже "не скатываются" вниз. Да, это не нирвана,но и дукхи по идее там уже не должно переживаться.


Вы же читали Ниббанасукха сутту, где говорится, о прохождении арупа джхан и о чувстве болезненности, возникающем при обращении внимания на предыдущий уровень )

----------


## Максим&

> Вы же читали Ниббанасукха сутту, где говорится, о прохождении арупа джхан и о чувстве болезненности, возникающем при обращении внимания на предыдущий уровень )


Да, и это тоже читал. Теперь вот пытаюсь все свести концы с концами. Просто не помню где упоминались эти йогины, в абхидхарме что ли.
В сутте просто говорится о прижизненном прохождении, а йогины типа Патанджали уходят навсегда. Хотя конечно мог и запамятовать чего.

----------


## Антарадхана

> По-моему я читал, что  этих миров достигли небудийские йогины и они уже "не скатываются" вниз. Да, это не нирвана,но и дукхи по идее там уже не должно переживаться.


Достигать - достигали, но рано или поздно скатятся, и из рупа-локи и из арупа-локи, хотя по меркам временной шкалы Вселенной, это произойдет через невообразимый период. Не скатываются только Арьи: сотапанны и сокадагами - в миры ниже человеческого, а анагами - обретают последнее рождение в одном из пяти высших миров рупа-локи (чистых обителях).




> Дукха неверно переведённое слово. Оно переводится как неудовлетворённость.


Нет, не только неудовлетворенность, дуккха включает в себя и страдание, и неудовлетворенность, и тягостность, и мучительность, и горе, и тоску, и безысходность, и т.п.

----------

Максим& (05.09.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Максим, есть ещё Саньйоджана сутта, а там в комментариях говорится про отбрасывание оков перерождения, но не оков существования, т.е. при такой реализации, после смерти есть некое продолжение (в каком-то виде) существования, но уже без перерождений, речь конечно про анагамина наверное.
> 
> http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm
> 
> Зом писал, что остаётся нечто похожее на то, что в суттах упоминается как "манокайя", копия тела, созданная разумом. Он ещё писал, что бхиккху Бодхи тоже считает, что остаётся некое тонкое тело, не видимое глазу.


Про такие астральные тела говорил и Ананда Майтрея, но у него это типа призраков а не архатов.

----------

Денис Васильевич (05.09.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> высшая реальность (параматтха).


Параматтха есть высшая реальность   -   Высшая реальность есть параматтха.

А ведь хорошо звучит. Мощно!
И очень практично.

----------

Денис Васильевич (05.09.2016), Кайто Накамура (11.09.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Параматтха есть высшая реальность   -   Высшая реальность есть параматтха.
> 
> А ведь хорошо звучит. Мощно!
> И очень практично.


И всё же, в словаре нет значения _reality_ для _attha_: http://dsalsrv02.uchicago.edu/cgi-bi...c.0:1:538.pali | https://palidictionary.appspot.com/browse/a/attha, зато есть масса других значений, менее, м.б., мощных и практичных. : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.09.2016), Денис Васильевич (07.09.2016), Кайто Накамура (12.09.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> И всё же, в словаре нет значения _reality_ для _attha_: http://dsalsrv02.uchicago.edu/cgi-bi...c.0:1:538.pali | https://palidictionary.appspot.com/browse/a/attha, зато есть масса других значений, менее, м.б., мощных и практичных. : )


Так яж об этом )

Высшая реальность  есть высшая польза и благо.
Высшая польза и благо и есть высшая реальность.

Хорошо же звучит, мощно, практично !

(п.с. слово _реальность_ не я начал использовать, лишь процитировал : ))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так яж об этом )
> 
> Высшая реальность  есть высшая польза и благо.
> Высшая польза и благо и есть высшая реальность.
> 
> Хорошо же звучит, мощно, практично !


Как легко тасуете слова, лукаво подгоняя под желаемое значение... %)

Если убрать эмоции, то может оказаться, что _польза_ и _благо_ -- не некая абстрактная реальность, а... куда более ёмкая и спо-кой-на-я конкретика, тоже, впрочем, малоумопостижимая... : )
Не оказывается?

А вот перевод на пали для _reality_: http://dsalsrv02.uchicago.edu/cgi-bi...t&display=utf8

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.09.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Как легко тасуете слова, лукаво подгоняя под желаемое значение... %)
> 
> Если убрать эмоции, то может оказаться, что _польза_ и _благо_ -- не некая абстрактная реальность, а... куда более ёмкая и спо-кой-на-я конкретика, тоже, впрочем, малоумопостижимая... : )
> Не оказывается?


А где я писал, что польза и благо - это абстракция ?
Даже Высшие.

Кстати, Вы тоже не обладаете телепатическими способностями, исходя из Вашего сообщения. 
Вообще интересно, как люди при общении в интернете пытаются угадать эмоциональный фон собеседника : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> А где я писал, что польза и благо - это абстракция ?
> Даже Высшие.


А где я писал, будто Вы такое писали? : ))




> Кстати, Вы тоже не обладаете телепатическими способностями, исходя из Вашего сообщения. 
> Вообще интересно, как люди при общении в интернете пытаются угадать эмоциональный фон собеседника : )


Зачем угадывать очевидное? %)
Эпитеты _мощно, практично_ -- с воскликом. Не заметили?
Это и есть проявление эмоционального/восторженного фона автора, не удосужившегося проверить значение слова...
Ничего личного, кстати: просто контекстный анализ сообщения...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Зачем угадывать очевидное? %)
> Эпитеты _мощно, практично_ -- с воскликом. Не заметили?
> Это и есть проявление эмоционального/восторженного фона автора, не удосужившегося проверить значение слова...
> Ничего личного, кстати: просто контекстный анализ сообщения...


Не для того те восклики , не то они показывают и не на то направлены были : )

Хотел показать, что  параматтха(пали) \ парамартха(санскр.) не переводится - высшая реальность и показал. Даже спорить не пришлось. 
Вообще думал раньше внимание обратите и как всегда меня поправлять будете. Но видать Чанем заняты были.
Ещё вчера некоторые значения параматтха(пали) \ парамартха(санскр.) , специально сразу и здесь продублировал:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post768515

Спасибо, что заметили эту неточность в переводе и даже ссылку  на словарь привели !

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А как переводится слово «параматтха», какое у него точное значение, вообще про что оно? ))


Вот же ув. Юй Кан привёл ссылку на словарные значения аттха:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post768650

P.S Вообще понятие аттха(артха) очень важно как в общем для индийских культур, так конкретно и для буддийских. Кмк., это какраз и вправду то, что удерживает от ухода в отвлечённые умствования или  "святость". Делает дхармические религии практичными. Всегда где есть Дхамма\Дхарма присутствует и аттха\артха, как и понятия мокша, нирвана, ниббана связаны с параматтха\артха.
(а вот перевод _параматтха - абсолютная реальность_, то какраз и отрывает от реальности. Как и напр. перевод _параматтха сачча \ парамартха сатья  - абсолютная истина_, уводит в "умствования" )
имхо, конечно )

Ниббана - это параматтха. Высш..  .?. .

----------

Денис Васильевич (07.09.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не для того те восклики , не то они показывают и не на то направлены были : )
> 
> Хотел показать, что  параматтха(пали) \ парамартха(санскр.) не переводится - высшая реальность и показал. Даже спорить не пришлось.


Именно это я и имел в виду, только в другом смысле. : ))




> Вообще думал раньше внимание обратите и как всегда меня поправлять будете. Но видать Чанем заняты были.


У мну что, других занятьев нету, окромя чаня? : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.09.2016), Денис Васильевич (07.09.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

> И всё же, в словаре нет значения _reality_ для _attha_: http://dsalsrv02.uchicago.edu/cgi-bi...c.0:1:538.pali | https://palidictionary.appspot.com/browse/a/attha, зато есть масса других значений, менее, м.б., мощных и практичных. : )


Parama
   -- attha [cp. class. Sk. paramārtha] the highest good, ideal; truth in the ultimate sense, philosophical truth (cp. Kvu trsl. 180; J.P.T.S. 1914, 129 sq.; Cpd. 6, 81); Arahantship Sn 68 (=vuccati Amataŋ Nibbānaŋ etc. Nd2 409), 219 (˚dassin); Nd2 26; Miln 19, 31; ˚dīpanī Exposition of the Highest Truth, N. of the Commentary on Th, Vv and Pv; mentioned e. g. at PvA 71; ˚jotikā id., N. of the C. on Kh and Sn, mentioned e. g. at KhA 11. -- As ˚ -- , in instr. and abl. used adverbially in meaning of "in the highest sense, absolutely, kat) e)coxh/n, primarily, ideally, in an absolute sense," like ˚pāramī Bu i.77 ˚visuddhi A v.64; ˚saññita Th 2, 210; ˚suñña Ps ii.184; ˚suddhi SnA 528; abl. paramatthato Miln 28; VvA 24 (manusso), 30 (bhikkhu), 72 (jīvitindriyaŋ); PvA 146 (pabbajito, corresponding to anavasesato), 253 (na koci kiñci hanati=not at all); instr. paramatthena Miln 71 (vedagū), 268 (sattûpaladdhi). -- gati the highest or best course of life or future exsitence Vv 3512 (=anupādisesa -- nibbāna VvA 164).

http://dsalsrv02.uchicago.edu/cgi-bi....2:1:1758.pali

----------


## Юй Кан

> Parama
>    -- attha [cp. class. Sk. paramārtha] the highest good, ideal; truth in the ultimate sense, philosophical truth (cp. Kvu trsl. 180; J.P.T.S. 1914, 129 sq.; Cpd. 6, 81); Arahantship Sn 68 (=vuccati Amataŋ Nibbānaŋ etc. Nd2 409), 219 (˚dassin); Nd2 26; Miln 19, 31; ˚dīpanī Exposition of the Highest Truth, N. of the Commentary on Th, Vv and Pv; mentioned e. g. at PvA 71; ˚jotikā id., N. of the C. on Kh and Sn, mentioned e. g. at KhA 11. -- As ˚ -- , in instr. and abl. used adverbially in meaning of "in the highest sense, absolutely, kat) e)coxh/n, primarily, ideally, in an absolute sense," like ˚pāramī Bu i.77 ˚visuddhi A v.64; ˚saññita Th 2, 210; ˚suñña Ps ii.184; ˚suddhi SnA 528; abl. paramatthato Miln 28; VvA 24 (manusso), 30 (bhikkhu), 72 (jīvitindriyaŋ); PvA 146 (pabbajito, corresponding to anavasesato), 253 (na koci kiñci hanati=not at all); instr. paramatthena Miln 71 (vedagū), 268 (sattûpaladdhi). -- gati the highest or best course of life or future exsitence Vv 3512 (=anupādisesa -- nibbāna VvA 164).
> 
> http://dsalsrv02.uchicago.edu/cgi-bi....2:1:1758.pali


Кто-то был неправ, обсуждая значение _парама-аттха_? Кто и -- в чём? Если учесть, что _парама_ ("высшее") вообще не обсуждалось...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.09.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

Сложное слово "параматтха" состоит из двух частей, "парама" и "аттха". Поэтому оно и приводится в словаре Рис-Дейвидза в статье по слову "парама".

----------


## Юй Кан

> Сложное слово "параматтха" состоит из двух частей, "парама" и "аттха". Поэтому оно и приводится в словаре Рис-Дейвидза в статье по слову "парама".


Не было вопроса, на который Вы ответили правильно: где приводится перевод этого компаунда как компаунда... : ) 
Речь шла только о корректности перевода этого компаунда на русский сочетанием "высшая реальность". В некорректности чего можно убедиться, читая компаунд как слитно, так и по частям.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.09.2016)

----------


## sergey

> Не было вопроса, на который Вы ответили правильно: где приводится перевод этого компаунда как компаунда... : ) 
> ...


Был вопрос, на который отвечало сообщение Ассаджи:




> А как переводится слово «параматтха», какое у него точное значение, вообще про что оно?


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post768665

----------

Ассаджи (09.09.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Речь шла только о корректности перевода этого компаунда на русский сочетанием "высшая реальность".


Я не думаю, что это перевод именно этого сложного слова. Скорее произошла примерно такая цепочка изменений смысла:

параматтха сачча (пали) -> highest reality (английский) -> высшая реальность (русская калька)

Сама цепочка остается неизвестной или забывается, и остается: "параматтха - высшая реальность".

Если переводить точнее и напрямую, то можно перевести "сачча" как "данность; то, что дано в опыте", и соответственно "параматтха сачча" - "то, что дано в опыте, в высшем смысле".

Условно, по договоренности, - "саммути" мне дан сейчас в опыте "Юй Кан", а в высшем смысле даны черные буквы на белом фоне.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.09.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Был вопрос, на который отвечало сообщение Ассаджи:
> 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post768665


Так и надо было бы отвечать Денису, а не Юй Кану: по принадлежности... : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я не думаю, что это перевод именно этого сложного слова.


Вот, уже даже Вы прониклись тем, к чему пришли обсуждавшие это в неск. сообщениях...
А что касается автора такого перевода, так он, насколько знаю, вообще и в пали, и в английском -- не очень.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Как бы то ни было для раннего буддизма и тхеравады в том числе все что не есть нирвана это волнение дхарм и следовательно дукха/страдание. Для многих такой вывод может показаться слишком тяжеловесным и отсюда происходят попытки смягчить, а возможно и пересмотреть некоторые постулаты.


Нет. В Тхераваде такого радикализма нет, а вместо этого вполне внятно представлено учение о счастье и благополучии и без Ниббаны. 

Абхисанга сутта

 :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.09.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Дукха неверно переведённое слово. Оно переводится как неудовлетворённость.


Нет, ближе тогда будет к "печаль, тоска". "Неудовлетворенность" - слишком умозрительно звучит. "Дуккха" явно (звучанием хотябы) указывает на что-то конкретное, непосредственно переживаемое. И важно, что у дуккха есть антоним - "суккха"=счастье. Тоже непосредственное. В палийском тексте эти "дуккха"-"суккха" постоянно мелькают и рифмуются между собой. 

 :Smilie:

----------


## Максим&

> Нет. В Тхераваде такого радикализма нет, а вместо этого вполне внятно представлено учение о счастье и благополучии и без Ниббаны. 
> 
> Абхисанга сутта


Не вижу противоречий. Вы привели пример накопления заслуг которые должны вырвать человека от несчастья, как его понимал Будда, к счастью. 
Безусловно, по мере правильного следования по пути "дукховость" одних дхарм ослабевает и следовательно усиливается "сукховость" других:-)

----------

Кайто Накамура (12.09.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Не вижу противоречий. Вы привели пример накопления заслуг которые должны вырвать человека от несчастья, как его понимал Будда, к счастью. 
> Безусловно, по мере правильного следования по пути "дукховость" одних дхарм ослабевает и следовательно усиливается "сукховость" других:-)


Я привел не "пример накопления заслуг", а Сутту, в которой Будда учит о счастье, благополучии, достижении желаемого и приятного. Это полностью противоречит рассуждениям в духе - "Как бы то ни было для раннего буддизма и _тхеравады в том числе все что не есть нирвана это волнение дхарм и следовательно дукха/страдание_. Для многих такой вывод может показаться слишком тяжеловесным и отсюда происходят попытки смягчить, а возможно и пересмотреть некоторые постулаты". 

Об этом идет речь в первом посте в этой теме. Популярные книги и лекции о Дхамме принесли много вреда, так как в них много таких вот заявлений, сделанных самоуверенным высокоученым тоном. 

Эти сторонние наблюдатели конечно могут и дальше формулировать какие-то теории для себя, а потом ударяться в попытки "смягчить, а возможно и пересмотреть некоторые постулаты". Вольному воля, как говорится. Вот только Тхеравада тут уже не при чем.  :Smilie:

----------


## Доня

> 3. «Нет “Я”».
> 
> Это ещё одна большая ложь. Когда-то Будду прямо спросили – есть ли «Я» или нет, и он воздержался от ответа (Саньютта Никая 44.10). В Маджджхима Никае 2 («беседе средней длины») он заявил, что такие взгляды как «у меня есть “Я”» и «у меня нет “Я”» являются дебрями взглядов, которые оставляют нас увязшими в страдании. Когда Будда обучал безличности, не-я (anatta) в противоположность отсутствию «Я» – «нет-я», то он рекомендовал определённую стратегию для преодоления привязанности, определённый способ пресекающий склонность ума цепляться за вещи, посредством утверждения их как «Я» или «моё».
> 
> Также Будда никогда не говорил, что «нет отдельного “Я”». Он отказывался связываться с вопросом относительно того, существует ли какое-то «Я» или не существует.
> 
> 4. «Все непостоянно».
> 5. «Страдание происходит от сопротивления изменениям».
> 
> Эти две неверных цитаты обычно идут вместе. Если всё изменяется, то единственный способ, с помощью которого вы можете избежать страдания, будет состоять в признании того, что всё счастье является непостоянным, и в том, чтобы не стараться больше ради чего-либо более продолжительного, чем такое изменчивое счастье. Довольно жалкая идея.


а разве  "все непостоянно" это не одна из основных идей буддизма? что то я ничего не понимаю уже....
ну и насчет "нет я" помница мне здесь в объяснениях особо за такими тонкостями терминологии не следили))))

----------


## Дубинин

> а разве  "все непостоянно" это не одна из основных идей буддизма? что то я ничего не понимаю уже....


По факту (для более менее въедливого медитатора) всё что-бы вы не пережили, явится вам "постоянным" (никогда не меняющимся) и потом пропадёт. "Изменение" чего либо вы можете только умозаключить (катящаяся машина- сделана для воспринимающего из неизменных моментов перемежающихся прерыванием их и потом объединённых быстро умом в "движение". Поэтому реально для "не цепляться", т.н. "изменьчивость" будет работать на только грубом уровне, а на тонком уже нужно "расщепление на составные".. Может об этом дядька рек?

----------

Доня (28.11.2016)

----------


## Йен

> а разве  "все непостоянно" это не одна из основных идей буддизма? что то я ничего не понимаю уже....
> ну и насчет "нет я" помница мне здесь в объяснениях особо за такими тонкостями терминологии не следили))))


Он же далее пишет, что ниббана не непостоянна, то есть не "все" )

----------

Ассаджи (28.11.2016), Дубинин (28.11.2016)

----------


## Доня

> Он же далее пишет, что ниббана не непостоянна, то есть не "все" )





> Тем не менее, есть нечто несоставное, неконструированное, что вы можете осуществить, и это – нирвана (пали - ниббана). (см. 49 сутту в Маджджхима Никае и 43 сутту в Саньютта Никае)
> 
> Как сказал Будда, нирвана – величайшее благо (Дхаммапада 203) и она свободна от изменений, свободна от смерти, лишена всех ограничений и недостатков. Именно поэтому он обучал пути для того, чтобы люди могли найти необусловленное счастье. Если бы его послание было бы: «Эй, нет никакого постоянного счастья, поэтому бросьте о нём думать», то это послание не выдержало бы испытание временем и не смогло бы дойти до нас сквозь столетия.
> 
> Что касается второй неверной цитаты, то Будда в действительности сказал, что люди страдают, потому что они отождествляют себя с вещами, которые подвержены изменениям. Страдания больше нет, когда ум достаточно сильный настолько, что ему не нужно с чем-то отождествляться. По этому вопросу см. Саньютта Никаю 22:1.


вот согласитесь, что здесь он ниббану описал ну уж оччень смешно?! т.е. типа то -неверно, а есть воот это! ниббана! и она такая растакая, а еще и вот эдакая! 
А еще умиляет, разве не одно и тоже суть, что человек страдает когда сопротивляется изменениям и "то Будда в действительности сказал, что люди страдают, потому что они отождествляют себя с вещами, которые подвержены изменениям"? Все это напоминает заморочить голову)))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А еще умиляет, разве не одно и тоже суть, что человек страдает когда сопротивляется изменениям и "то Будда в действительности сказал, что люди страдают, потому что они отождествляют себя с вещами, которые подвержены изменениям"? Все это напоминает заморочить голову)))


Имхо.: то что "вещи" непостоянны, обусловлены, страдательны - вроде и так всем понятно. Для этого ненадо иметь семь пядей во лбу, хватит и небольшой доли рассудительности.
Но Будда ведь указал конкретные причины, которые одновременно и обязательные условия  страдания, причины и условия переживания страдания от непостоянного, обусловленного, страдательного - омрачения(клеши\килесы). Гнев, злоба, алчность, жадность, затуплённость, сумбурность мышления, ... .

Дал Будда и Путь, огромное количество методов и наставлений, ведущих к прекращению(нирвана\ниббана) этих причин и условий переживания страданий.

----------


## Дубинин

> Имхо.: то что "вещи" непостоянны, обусловлены, страдательны - вроде и так всем понятно. Для этого ненадо иметь семь пядей во лбу, хватит и небольшой доли рассудительности.
> Но Будда ведь указал конкретные причины, которые одновременно обязательные условия страдания, страдания от непостоянного, обусловленного, страдательного - омрачения(клеши). Гнев, злоба, алчность, жадность, затуплённость, сумбурность мышления, ... .
> 
> Дал Будда и Путь, огромное количество методов и наставлений, ведущий к прекращению(нирвана) этих причин и условий переживания страданий.


Как раз "и так понятно"- т.е прямо воспринимаемо то- что вещи: постоянны, не обусловлены, и иногда приятны- иногда не приятны.. (а далее либо "житейский опыт" додумывает, либо религий какой - подразводит: "бойся грешник- не известно когда Господь призовёт" или "воспринимай всё дуккха- аничча- анната.. и будет тебе нирвана.."))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.11.2016), Шавырин (28.11.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Как раз "и так понятно"- т.е прямо воспринимаемо то- что вещи: постоянны, не обусловлены, и иногда приятны- иногда не приятны.. (а далее либо "житейский опыт" додумывает, либо религий какой - подразводит: "бойся грешник- не известно когда Господь призовёт" или "воспринимай всё дуккха- аничча- анната.. и будет тебе нирвана.."))


Буддизм этож не только первая истина\правда(жизни)), но и три последующих.

По одной первой не понять, в чём причины переживания страданий. В ней перечисляется лишь то, что страдательно. 
Свобода от переживания страдания будет когда клеши онирванятся ) 
(именно клеши, они причина переживания страдания, а не чтото другое, так жизнь это не то что нирваниться(прекращается), о чём и пишет дост. Тханиссаро Бхиккху)

----------

Дубинин (28.11.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Как раз "и так понятно"- т.е прямо воспринимаемо то- что вещи: постоянны, не обусловлены, и иногда приятны- иногда не приятны.. (а далее либо "житейский опыт" додумывает, либо религий какой - подразводит: "бойся грешник- не известно когда Господь призовёт" или "воспринимай всё дуккха- аничча- анната.. и будет тебе нирвана.."))


Что-бы не быть голословным, приведите примеры постоянных, неизменных вещей; примеры вещей, не обусловленных какими бы то ни было причинами; и примеры абсолютно приятных вещей, ведь приятность, это лишь одна сторона медали, и любое приятное чувство непостоянно, а значит за ним последует его противоположность, или как минимум нейтральное состояние.

----------


## Дубинин

> Что-бы не быть голословным, приведите примеры постоянных, неизменных вещей; примеры вещей, не обусловленных какими бы то ни было причинами; и примеры абсолютно приятных вещей, ведь приятность, это лишь одна сторона медали, и любое приятное чувство непостоянно, а значит за ним последует его противоположность, или как минимум нейтральное состояние.


Да вот сметаны стакан достал, так он всегда передомной как не гляну- неизменный- никем не сделанный- и весьма привлекательный  ( чего там от чего и чего последует, так это или из опыта предположение- "что раз они всегда куда-то деваются (сметаны)- то наверное они изменны").. или из книжек умных- буддейских сие можно почерпнуть))

----------


## Антарадхана

> Да вот сметаны стакан достал, так он всегда передомной как не гляну- неизменный- никем не сделанный- и весьма привлекательный  ( чего там от чего и чего последует, так это или из опыта предположение- "что раз они всегда кудато деваются (сметаны)- то наверное они изменны").. или из книжек умных- буддейских сие можно почерпнуть))


А если серьезно?

----------


## Дубинин

> А если серьезно?


Я абсолютно серьёзен- считать что все вещи можно воспринять как изменьчивые- обусловленные, значит отрицать наличие  того, с чем борется практик- с  т.н. "неведением"- т.е. врождённым свойством- видеть и принимать решение- на основании видимого.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Я абсолютно серьёзен- считать что все вещи можно воспринять как изменьчивые- обусловленные, значит отрицать наличие  того, с чем борется практик- с  т.н. "неведением"- т.е. врождённым свойством- видеть и принимать решение- на основании видимого.


Мне ваша логика не понятна, поясните.

----------


## Доня

> Имхо.: то что "вещи" непостоянны, обусловлены, страдательны - вроде и так всем понятно. Для этого ненадо иметь семь пядей во лбу, хватит и небольшой доли рассудительности.
> Но Будда ведь указал конкретные причины, которые одновременно и обязательные условия  страдания, причины и условия переживания страдания от непостоянного, обусловленного, страдательного - омрачения(клеши\килесы). Гнев, злоба, алчность, жадность, затуплённость, сумбурность мышления, ... .
> 
> Дал Будда и Путь, огромное количество методов и наставлений, ведущих к прекращению(нирвана\ниббана) этих причин и условий переживания страданий.


Я вам так скажу, статья эта возможно и не принадлежит дост.Тханиссаро Бхиккху, ибо очень уж обобщенно в ней указаны ошибки , приписываемые высказываниям Будды...Либо это дзен статья)

----------


## Дубинин

> Мне ваша логика не понятна, поясните.


А я не понимаю вашего- "не понимания"? Всё что вами воспринимается, самим фактом восприятия- обязано своей неизменности и независимости (ну нельзя ничего увидеть услышать- почувствовать- иначе как "отдельно и неизменно"), и более того, хоть что-то рассказать другим- хоть о чём-то, можно только имея ввиду это "что- то"- "отдельным и неизменным" (на момент рассказа).

----------


## Антарадхана

> А я не понимаю вашего- "не понимания"? Всё что вами воспринимается, самим фактом восприятия- обязано своей неизменности и независимости (ну нельзя ничего увидеть услышать- почувствовать- иначе как "отдельно и неизменно"), и более того, хоть что-то рассказать другим- хоть о чём-то, можно только имея ввиду это "что- то"- "отдельным и неизменным" (на момент рассказа).


Ну а причем здесь момент рассказа? Очевидно же, что все вещи и явления во Вселенной непостоянны и изменчивы, что у любого явления есть предшествующие ему причины, которыми оно обусловлено. Сметана ваша из молока сделана, а если в тепле постоит долго, то изменится и протухнет, завоняет нехорошо, и станет для вас непривлекательной.

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну а причем здесь момент рассказа? Очевидно же, что все вещи и явления во Вселенной непостоянны и изменчивы, что у любого явления есть предшествующие ему причины, которыми оно обусловлено. Сметана ваша из молока сделана, а если в тепле постоит долго, то изменится и протухнет, завоняет нехорошо, и станет для вас непривлекательной.


Это не очевидно (что что-то из чего то сделанно) очевидно по факту обратное- "вот оно стоит никто его не делает и оно не меняется". Все иные знания- возникают из умозаключений в результате опыта по добыче сметаны или её протухания. (а вот попытка после каждого "неизменного- независимого" - естественного восприятия- подумать и пережить воспринимаемое- как изменьчивое- зависимое- страдательное..- ведёт к обесцениванию желанного и "затуханию"- чего буддисты и добиваются собственно)
(всё всегда в переживаемом непосредственном опыте просто обязано быть неизменным- независимым.. сие Сансарой вообще-то у вас зовётся))

----------

Шавырин (28.11.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я вам так скажу, статья эта возможно и не принадлежит дост.Тханиссаро Бхиккху, ибо очень уж обобщенно в ней указаны ошибки , приписываемые высказываниям Будды...Либо это дзен статья)


Не.
Указаны ошибки в понимании буддизма, наличествующие в современном обществе.

Добавлю в это же сообщение мыслишку, в ответ один из Ваших вопросов (иль утверждений ?)) : 




> Как сказал Будда, нирвана – величайшее благо (Дхаммапада 203) и она свободна от изменений, свободна от смерти, лишена всех ограничений и недостатков. Именно поэтому он обучал пути для того, чтобы люди могли найти необусловленное счастье. Если бы его послание было бы: «Эй, нет никакого постоянного счастья, поэтому бросьте о нём думать», то это послание не выдержало бы испытание временем и не смогло бы дойти до нас сквозь столетия.
> 			
> 		
> 
> вот согласитесь, что здесь он ниббану описал ну уж оччень смешно?! т.е. типа то -неверно, а есть воот это! ниббана! и она такая растакая, а еще и вот эдакая!


А вот если прочесть так:
_Прекращение омрачений,  прекращение причин страданий - величайшее благо и оно свободно от изменений, свободно от смерти, лишено всех ограничений и недостатков. Именно поэтому он обучал пути для того, чтобы люди могли найти необусловленное счастье. Если бы его послание было бы: «Эй, нет никакого постоянного счастья, поэтому бросьте о нём думать», то это послание не выдержало бы испытание временем и не смогло бы дойти до нас сквозь_ 

Согласитесь ? нормально же всё )
Да и какова цель буддизма?  Ведь - прекращение переживаний страданий, необусловленное и неомрачённое счастье.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Это не очевидно (что что-то из чего то сделанно) очевидно по факту обратное- "вот оно стоит никто его не делает и оно не меняется". Все иные знания- возникают из умозаключений в результате опыта по добыче сметаны или её протухания.


Какие-то странные рассуждения  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Любое знание получается посредством работы ума.




> (а вот попытка после каждого "неизменного- независимого" - естественного восприятия- подумать и пережить воспринимаемое- как изменьчивое- зависимое- страдательное..- ведёт к обесцениванию желанного и "затуханию"- чего буддисты и добиваются собственно)


Довольно примитивное представление о буддизме, как о неком аутотренинге. Эти знания, и в прямом опыте даны, и через умозаключения, и посредством научных методов.




> (всё всегда в переживаемом непосредственном опыте просто обязано быть неизменным- независимым..


С чего бы это? Все с точностью наоборот.




> сие Сансарой вообще-то у вас зовётся))


Самсарой как раз зовется изменчивое, непостоянное, обусловленное, страдательное.

----------


## Дубинин

> Какие-то странные рассуждения  Любое знание получается посредством работы ума.
> 
> 
> 
> Довольно примитивное представление о буддизме, как о неком аутотренинге. Эти знания, и в прямом опыте даны, и через умозаключения, и посредством научных методов.
> 
> 
> 
> С чего бы это? Все с точностью наоборот.
> ...


Под сансарой- в данном случае имел ввиду способ мировосприятия "неведение" и если так "неведением"- продолжать воспринимать, то и происходят: изменьчивость- обусловленность- неудовлетворительность.
Про то что всё является "наоборот"- это ложь. ("самому себе" в вашем случае т.к. не даёте себе труда честно признать каковым в первый момент является вам любой предмет перед вами)
Остальное- просто слова..ни о чём..

----------


## Шавырин

Дубинин , спасибо !

После Вашего диалога с Антарадхана , как-то реально "узрел" момент "здесь и сейчас"  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (29.11.2016), Дубинин (29.11.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Под сансарой- в данном случае имел ввиду способ мировосприятия "неведение" и если так "неведением"- продолжать воспринимать, то и происходят: изменьчивость- обусловленность- неудовлетворительность.
> Про то что всё является "наоборот"- это ложь. ("самому себе" в вашем случае т.к. не даёте себе труда честно признать каковым в первый момент является вам любой предмет перед вами)
> Остальное- просто слова..ни о чём..


Причем здесь "первый момент"? Вы какие-то странные дополнительные условия устанавливаете. Самсара состоит не из одного момента. Вот этот момент прошел, и стало заметно непостоянство, обусловленность, неудовлетворенность.

Вы без демагогии можете привести примеры постоянных, неизменных вещей; примеры вещей, не обусловленных какими бы то ни было причинами; и примеры абсолютно приятных вещей, ведь приятность, это лишь одна сторона медали, и любое приятное чувство непостоянно, а значит за ним последует его противоположность, или как минимум нейтральное состояние?

----------


## Дубинин

> Причем здесь "первый момент"? Вы какие-то странные дополнительные условия устанавливаете. Самсара состоит не из одного момента. Вот этот момент прошел, и стало заметно непостоянство, обусловленность, неудовлетворенность.


Для вас, всё и состоит из этого "момента" и даже мысль о том что всё меняется- может явится вам только неизменной и необусловленной (в момент понимания), иначе и мысли не будет а будет: "обусловленность" череда "чегото"  ваши усилия- начало думания- середина и далее..
(какая демагогия, я почти книг по буддизму не читал, кроме ссылок с форума и многочисленных лекций Лам, я вам толкую о честном восприятии прямо сейчас любой вещи- а не знаний о ней, что она непостоянна и обусловленна и в перспективе плоха..)

----------

Шавырин (29.11.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

Какая то сложная философия, видимо рожденная под воздействием "ночного колпачка".

----------


## Дубинин

> Какая то сложная философия, видимо рожденная под воздействием "ночного колпачка".


А вы не замечаете, что со мной как-то никто кроме вас не спорит особо? 
(а ночной стакан самогона- сильный аргумент- запомню-буду применять когда меня на чём поймают)

----------


## Антарадхана

> А вы не замечаете, что со мной как-то никто кроме вас не спорит особо? 
> (а ночной стакан самогона- сильный аргумент- запомню-буду применять когда меня на чём поймают)


Вы как-то говорили, что не прочь дистилляту на ночь употребить, а полет вашей мысли мне очень напоминает стаканное философствование.

Но если без всякой философии. Будда про многие вещи говорил, что их можно просто увидеть, в обычной жизни.

Аничча, дуккха и анатта, не просто так в такой последовательности перечислены. Аниччу может любой человек видеть ежедневно, просто наблюдая за окружающим миром, эту характеристику проще всего увидеть и понять. Дуккха тоже доступна прямому опыту, когда например вам физически больно, то не требуется порождать в уме сложные образы, это страдание очевидно в переживании, даже для животных, не оперирующих сложными образами. С пониманием тотальности дуккхи уже сложнее, тут нужно использовать наблюдение, анализ, дедукцию и т.п. Но и это не такая уж непосильная задача, тотальность дуккхи, постигаема любым простым человеком, при определенном развитии аналитических способностей. А вот с анаттой сложнее, только эта характеристика существования сложна для постижения, и требует навыков сосредоточения и развития надмирской мудрости. Т.е. только в отношении этой характеристики есть смысл говорить, об отдельном моменте, отдельных дхаммах и т.п.

----------


## Дубинин

> Вы как-то говорили, что не прочь дистилляту на ночь употребить, а полет вашей мысли мне очень напоминает стаканное философствование.
> 
> Но если без всякой философии. Будда про многие вещи говорил, что их можно просто увидеть, в обычной жизни.
> 
> Аничча, дуккха и анатта, не просто так в такой последовательности перечислены. Аниччу может любой человек видеть ежедневно, просто наблюдая за окружающим миром, эту характеристику проще всего увидеть и понять. Дуккха тоже доступна прямому опыту, когда например вам физически больно, то не требуется порождать в уме сложные образы, это страдание очевидно в переживании, даже для животных, не оперирующих сложными образами. С пониманием тотальности дуккхи уже сложнее, тут нужно использовать наблюдение, анализ, дедукцию и т.п. Но и это не такая уж непосильная задача, тотальность дуккхи, постигаема любым простым человеком, при определенном развитии аналитических способностей. А вот с анаттой сложнее, только эта характеристика существования сложна, и требует навыков сосредоточения и развития надмирской мудрости. Т.е. только в отношении этой характеристики есть смысл говорить, о отдельном моменте, отдельных дхаммах и т.п.


Всё что вы перечислили, это не "прямое восприятие" феноменов как неудовлетворительные- изменчивые- и "бессамостные" (к слову в Тхераваде под это качество -анаатман- только живые существа попадают). это ваши мысли- которым вы обучились в прошлом при любом контакте с чем-то "постоянным- неизменным"- в момент узнавания "чего-то". 
(мне надоело- вы победили- Ваш Будда крут!)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Всё что вы перечислили, это не "прямое восприятие" феноменов как неудовлетворительные- изменчивые- и "бессамостные"


На начальном этапе не обязательно воспринимать эти характеристики на уровне отдельных абхидхаммических дхамм, да и вообще это не обязательно, в Каноне есть случаи, когда люди достигали той или иной ступени Пробуждения, схватывая общую суть. Чтобы принять Дхамму, достаточно понять, что наше существование/бытие в целом изменчиво, непостоянно, обусловлено и страдательно.




> Ваш Будда крут!


Это - да.

----------


## Йен

> Да вот сметаны стакан достал, так он всегда передомной как не гляну- неизменный- никем не сделанный- и весьма привлекательный  ( чего там от чего и чего последует, так это или из опыта предположение- "что раз они всегда куда-то деваются (сметаны)- то наверное они изменны").. или из книжек умных- буддейских сие можно почерпнуть))


Раз уж вы живете от момента к моменту, исключая такое свойство ума как памятование, то вы в данном примере упустили момент, когда доставали стакан сметаны, сметаны сначала не было, и вдруг она возникла из ниоткуда, затем будет момент, когда она исчезнет, при переключении внимания или когда вы ее употребите,  вот вам и непостоянство, вещи возникют и исчезают.

----------


## Йен

> Это не очевидно (что что-то из чего то сделанно) очевидно по факту обратное- "вот оно стоит никто его не делает и оно не меняется". Все иные знания- возникают из умозаключений в результате опыта по добыче сметаны или её протухания. (а вот попытка после каждого "неизменного- независимого" - естественного восприятия- подумать и пережить воспринимаемое- как изменьчивое- зависимое- страдательное..- ведёт к обесцениванию желанного и "затуханию"- чего буддисты и добиваются собственно)
> (всё всегда в переживаемом непосредственном опыте просто обязано быть неизменным- независимым.. сие Сансарой вообще-то у вас зовётся))


Во-первых, вы это видите неизменным из-за несовершенства зрения-восприятия, если начнете наблюдать под микроскопом свою сметану, то увидите движение вещества, как субстанция возникает и исчезает. Более того, при отсутствии памяти, весь окружающий мир будет возникать заново с каждым новым контактом органов чувств и его объектом, и исчезать с прекращением этого контакта, вместе с вами, то есть вы будете рождаться и умирать вместе с окружением от контакта к контакту.
Во-вторых, буддисты ничего не обесценивают. Чтобы что-то обесценить, его нужно сначала оценить. Это заурядный, необученный Дхамме человек постоянно оценивает и обесценивает, отождествляя вещи и явления с "собой". Практикой Благородного Пути убирается оценочное восприятие основанное на жажде, ненависти и неведении и развивается мудрость, которая не измышляет, не оценивает, а видит вещи и явления такими какие они есть.

----------


## Дубинин

> Раз уж вы живете от момента к моменту, исключая такое свойство ума как памятование, то вы в данном примере упустили момент, когда доставали стакан сметаны, сметаны сначала не было, и вдруг она возникла из ниоткуда, затем будет момент, когда она исчезнет, при переключении внимания или когда вы ее употребите,  вот вам и непостоянство, вещи возникют и исчезают.


Вы так и не поняли: перед вами по факту, всегда существует один момент "чего-то", соответственно сильно верящий в свои мысли-переживёт: "я эту сметану уже видел секунду назад, я достал её из холодильника"-  Эту мысль он с начала переживает, потом переживает веру в эту мысль, потом переживает "прошлое-будущее- изменение" (то-же прямо сейчас "переживает" мысль; "изменение" (не в прошлом и будушем), и всегда будет это "прямо сейчас", и вы обязаны в него поверить (то-есть что оно "там с наружи и такое как было, секунду назад- т.е. неизменное)- иначе вы даже стакан со стола не возьмёте.

----------

Виктор О (30.11.2016), Шавырин (29.11.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Во-первых, вы это видите неизменным из-за несовершенства зрения-восприятия, если начнете наблюдать под микроскопом свою сметану, то увидите движение вещества, как субстанция возникает и исчезает. Более того, при отсутствии памяти, весь окружающий мир будет возникать заново с каждым новым контактом органов чувств и его объектом, и исчезать с прекращением этого контакта, вместе с вами, то есть вы будете рождаться и умирать вместе с окружением от контакта к контакту.
> Во-вторых, буддисты ничего не обесценивают. Чтобы что-то обесценить, его нужно сначала оценить. Это заурядный, необученный Дхамме человек постоянно оценивает и обесценивает, отождествляя вещи и явления с "собой". Практикой Благородного Пути убирается оценочное восприятие основанное на жажде, ненависти и неведении и развивается мудрость, которая не измышляет, не оценивает, а видит вещи и явления такими какие они есть.


1. Совершенство или не совершенство зрения- тут не причём. То что вы "видите движение"- говорит только об одном, что вы верите в мгновенные выводы ума- которые он вам предоставляет.
2. Рассмотрение подробное всех феноменов в 12- членной цепи, уничтожает прежнее восприятие объекта- как нечто целое- желанное (т.е. к обесцениванию их), и приводит к прекращению жажды. Странно что вы это оспариваете?

----------

Виктор О (30.11.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> На начальном этапе не обязательно воспринимать эти характеристики на уровне отдельных абхидхаммических дхамм, *да и вообще это не обязательно, в Каноне есть случаи, когда люди достигали той или иной ступени Пробуждения, схватывая общую суть*. Чтобы принять Дхамму, достаточно понять, что наше существование/бытие в целом изменчиво, непостоянно, обусловлено и страдательно.
> ....


Да- да спасибо, сим утешением, вы меня ещё раз утвердили в уверенности получения моей "атеистической нирваны", по любому, что- бы я не делал..

----------


## Дубинин

> Вот видите -видите   @*Дубинин*... что вот Вы видите -? То,что "ничто"  Дзен-мастеров известных    по сравнению с Вашим "ничто" просто ничто и доносите это тоже ..в лучшем виде. Вы ЭТО понимаете хоть?А вы говорите -я тут на форуме -хулиган..Вы знаете многие вещи многих известных буддистов похлеще . (хулиган на форуме я,если что.))


То что я велик и просветлён, тут любой понимает! (и не надо не умело- меня славить..- подучитесь сперва)

----------

Альбина (29.11.2016), Шавырин (29.11.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Вы так и не поняли: перед вами по факту, всегда существует один момент "чего-то", соответственно сильно верящий в свои мысли-переживёт: "я эту сметану уже видел секунду назад, я достал её из холодильника"-  Эту мысль он с начала переживает, потом переживает веру в эту мысль, потом переживает "прошлое-будущее- изменение" (то-же прямо сейчас "переживает" мысль; "изменение" (не в прошлом и будушем), и всегда будет это "прямо сейчас", и вы обязаны в него поверить (то-есть что оно "там с наружи и такое как было, секунду назад- т.е. неизменное)- иначе вы даже стакан со стола не возьмёте.


Ваша сметана в данном моменте проживает волну: "возникновение-становление-исчезновение."

----------


## Дубинин

> Ваша сметана в данном моменте проживает волну: "возникновение-становление-исчезновение."


Да- замечательно, и только "не мастерство" наблюдателя делает это "изменением", а не отдельными переживаниями.

----------


## Йен

> 1. Совершенство или не совершенство зрения- тут не причём. То что вы "видите движение"- говорит только об одном, что вы верите в мгновенные выводы ума- которые он вам предоставляет.
> 2. Рассмотрение подробное всех феноменов в 12- членной цепи, уничтожает прежнее восприятие объекта- как нечто целое- желанное (т.е. к обесцениванию их), и приводит к прекращению жажды. Странно что вы это оспариваете?



То, что мы видим процесс изменения - обусловлено наличием памяти, без памяти мы бы просто возникали и исчезали с каждым контактом. Проблема в том, что память используется выборочно из-за цепляния, люди цепляются к определенным контактам, что вызывают определеные чувства и не памятуют другие.
Еще раз, оцениваение и обесценивание - качества оценочного восприятия  основанного на цеплянии. Ум лишенный оков видит вещи такими, какие они есть.

----------


## Дубинин

> То, что мы видим процесс изменения - обусловлено наличием памяти, без памяти мы бы просто возникали и исчезали с каждым контактом. Проблема в том, что память используется выборочно из-за цепляния, люди цепляются к определенным контактам, что вызывают определеные чувства и не памятуют другие.
> Еще раз, оцениваение и обесценивание - качества оценочного восприятия  основанном на цеплянии. Ум лишенный оков видит веще такими, какие ониесть.


Да именно. Сия "память" и мотивируется "для запомнить"- только критерием "неизменности- независимости"- иначе запомнить нечего будет. Собственно этот критерий "неведением" и зовётся. И все "объекты к  нам приходящие", потому и "объекты", что приходят "из вне"- не зависимо, и не изменно (на момент запоминания). А другого мира  у нас нет, кроме рождённого таким способом- из "не изменного и не зависимого".

----------


## Йен

> Да- замечательно, и только "не мастерство" наблюдателя делает это "изменением", а не отдельными переживаниями.


Изменений как таковых нет, составное исчезает и возникает, мы называем изменением поток возникновения-исчезновения, где  вещь/явление из предыдущего момента влияет на ту, что возникает в этот момент. Собственно "отдельные переживания", исключающие память о предыдущих контактах, практического смысла не имеют, так как у человеческих существ память есть. И это в том случае, если вы не способны в каждом таком отдельном переживании распознать хотя бы возникновение при контакте - вещи не было/не помню, а  теперь она есть, иначе, даже в рамках отдельного контакта видна аничча.

----------


## Дубинин

> Изменений как таковых нет, составное исчезает и возникает, мы называем изменением поток возникновения-исчезновения, где  вещь/явление из предыдущего момента влияет на ту, что возникает в этот момент. Собственно "отдельные переживания", исключающие память о предыдущих контактах, практического смысла не имеют, так как у человеческих существ память есть. И это в том случае, если вы не способны в каждом таком отдельном переживании распознать хотя бы возникновение при контакте - вещи не было/не помню, а  теперь она есть, иначе, даже в рамках отдельного контакта видна аничча.


Я не понимаю- какие ко мне претензии, вы иными словами- то-же говорите.  Если вам видна аничча (изменчивость)- значит вы видите не что-то простое, а свой вывод, например: 1. вижу машину (первый момент ("вижу машину"- должен зафиксировать узнавание (сделать неизменным и независимым от процесса вспоминания- "а чегой- то я вижу?"- эту машину").
2. видите машину в разных местах (объединяете в голове знание- "это одна и та-же машина" и образ)
3. объединяете всё вместе в вывод- "машина меняется" (движется)

Без веры в вывод- непосредственно- никакой аничча- воспринять нельзя.

----------


## Йен

> Я не понимаю- какие ко мне претензии, вы иными словами- то-же говорите.  Если вам видна аничча (изменчивость)- значит вы видите не что-то простое, а свой вывод, например: 1. вижу машину (первый момент ("вижу машину"- должен зафиксировать узнавание (сделать неизменным и независимым от процесса вспоминания- "а чегой- то я вижу?"- эту машину").
> 2. видите машину в разных местах (объединяете в голове знание- "это одна и та-же машина" и образ)
> 3. объединяете всё вместе в вывод- "машина меняется" (движется)
> 
> Без веры в вывод- непосредственно- никакой аничча- воспринять нельзя.


Да какая еще вера? )) 
Все три пункта возникают одновременно при контакте. Контакт  это: объект, орган чувств, сознание, восприятие, чувства.. Еще Сарипутта говорил, что эти кхандхи нельзя отделить, они возникают одновременно. Восприятие же содержит память о предыдущих контактах, таким образом вы можете сравнивать и непосредственно наблюдать аничча.

----------


## Дубинин

> Да какая еще вера? )) 
> Все три пункта возникают одновременно при контакте. Контакт  это: объект, орган чувств, сознание, восприятие, чувства.. Еще Сарипутта говорил, что эти кхандхи нельзя отделить, они возникают одновременно. Восприятие же содержит память о предыдущих контактах, таким образом вы можете сравнивать и непосредственно наблюдать аничча.


Как какая вера? непосредственно в данную секунду что-бы вы не восприняли- вы это воспринимаете- только одним методом-"обособление" и "независимость" (это способ появления хоть "чего-то"). Вы можете пережить ощущение: "машина движется"..- само переживание что-бы быть понятым- "независимо- неподвижно", а далее та самая вера- "всё меняется- я-же вижу.."

(иными словами- не делали-бы "независимости- неизменьчивости"- не получили бы зеркалку- "обусловленность- изменчивость)

----------

Виктор О (30.11.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Как какая вера? непосредственно в данную секунду что-бы вы не восприняли- вы это воспринимаете- только одним методом-"обособление" и "независимость" (это способ появления хоть "чего-то"). Вы можете пережить ощущение: "машина движется"..- само переживание что-бы быть понятым- "независимо- неподвижно", а далее та самая вера- "всё меняется- я-же вижу.."


Вы пытаетесь восприятие раздробить на какие-то отдельные независимые составляющие-умы, и вклеить туда надуманную "веру",  в этом смысла никакого нет, восприятие - часть возникающего при контакте ума, оно само по себе обусловлено контактом как и ум в целом ))

----------


## Дубинин

> Вы пытаетесь восприятие раздробить на какие-то отдельные независимые составляющие-умы, и вклеить туда надуманную "веру",  в этом смысла никакого нет, восприятие - часть возникающего при контакте ума, оно само по себе обусловлено контактом как и ум в целом ))


Это не надуманная вера- это т.н. "неведение" (насколько помню в Тхераваде- это не восприятие 12-и членной цепи), т.е. мотивация действий верой в неправильно воспринятое.

----------


## Йен

> Это не надуманная вера- это т.н. "неведение" (насколько помню в Тхераваде- это не восприятие 12-и членной цепи), т.е. мотивация действий верой в неправильно воспринятое.


Я ваше предыдущее сообщения понял так, что верой вы обозвали непосредственное восприятие-переживание изменчивости явлений.

----------


## Дубинин

> Я ваше предыдущее сообщения понял так, что верой вы обозвали непосредственное восприятие-переживание изменчивости явлений.


Да и это включительно. (по "вашему"- либо только "цепь", либо всё остальное- не верно увиденное)

----------


## Йен

> Да и это включительно. (по "вашему"- либо только "цепь", либо всё остальное- не верно увиденное)


Человек может знать о непостоянстве, периодически его переживать,  даже пословицы и поговорки соответствующие употреблять при случае, но при этом все равно цепляется за идею о постоянстве, задвигая прочий опыт на задворки памяти, просто из-за привязанности.

----------


## Дубинин

> Человек может знать о непостоянстве, периодически его переживать,  даже пословицы и поговорки соответствующие употреблять при случае, но при этом все равно цепляется за идею о постоянстве, просто из-за привязанности.


Не совсем , "непостоянство" он может пережить только одним способ: надеясь на "постоянство": "он будет любить меня вечно- бац через час вожделеет другую..", или " на "нашей полянке" мы в кайф жарим шашлык.. бац- пришли- помойка на прежнем месте и дождь пошёл..". Это взаимно- обязательные игры  и не более.

----------


## Йен

> Не совсем , "непостоянство" он может пережить только одним способ: надеясь на "постоянство": "он будет любить меня вечно- бац через час вожделеет другую..", или " на "нашей полянке" мы в кайф жарим шашлык.. бац- пришли- помойка на прежнем месте и дождь пошёл..". Это взаимно- обязательные игры  и не более.


Это склонность ума воспринимать вещи/явления так или иначе. Из-за определенных условий наш ум склонен видеть изменяющееся постоянным, но непостоянство - есть ПРИРОДА вещей, что не взаимообязательно с их восприятием как постоянные. Вы могли так же видеть в приритете непостоянство, если бы изначально были созданы условия для этого. Точно так же можно лицезреть вашу сметану некоей бездвижной безжизненной молочной формой, в реальности же в ней болтается куча бактерий, которые вы сможете разглядеть под микроскопом, но все равно потом считать ее белой безжизненной массой, так как ум склонен видеть ее такой - это более приятно, нежели о тысячах обитающих в ней существах памятовать. Структура сметаны на молекулярном уровне и видение внешней формы невооруженным глазом не будут какой-то взаимообязательной игрой, просто таково вещество на самом деле.

----------


## Won Soeng

Капитан Неочевидность?

Кто-то любит тонкий вкус, а кто-то яркий. И в споре о вкусах - поймут ли друг-друга?

----------

Монферран (30.11.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

Дукха , анитья и прочие производные "наблюдателя" стакана сметаны ,

Не есть ли что иное , как  галлюцинация мозга... трупа "почившего в бозе" ?

----------


## Дубинин

> Это склонность ума воспринимать вещи/явления так или иначе. Из-за определенных условий наш ум склонен видеть изменяющееся постоянным, но непостоянство - есть ПРИРОДА вещей, что не взаимообязательно с их восприятием как постоянные. Вы могли так же видеть в приритете непостоянство, если бы изначально были созданы условия для этого. Точно так же можно лицезреть вашу сметану некоей бездвижной безжизненной молочной формой, в реальности же в ней болтается куча бактерий, которые вы сможете разглядеть под микроскопом, но все равно потом считать ее белой безжизненной массой, так как ум склонен видеть ее такой - это более приятно, нежели о тысячах обитающих в ней существах памятовать. Структура сметаны на молекулярном уровне и видение внешней формы невооруженным глазом не будут какой-то взаимообязательной игрой, просто таково вещество на самом деле.


Ни одну вещь вы не можете в принципе узнать как таковую, "не постоянной", максимум что можете сделать, это вспоминать после восприятия: полянка не постоянна, любовь не постоянна, и тем самым прервать привычное "предвкушение- и далее- ослабить будущий "облом". Никаких "непостоянных природ"- в явившейся "постоянным и не зависимым споособ воспринимать"- вещи- найти нельзя. (иначе сам феномен исчезнет как таковой- для сознания)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ни одну вещь вы не можете в принципе узнать как таковую, "не постоянной", максимум что можете сделать, это вспоминать после восприятия: полянка не постоянна, любовь не постоянна, и тем самым прервать привычное "предвкушение- и далее- ослабить будущий "облом". Никаких "непостоянных природ"- в явившейся "постоянным и не зависимым споособ воспринимать"- вещи- найти нельзя. (иначе сам феномен исчезнет как таковой- для сознания)


Возможно ли, что Вам совсем не знакомо восприятие различий (дхарм)?
Все восприятие основано на различении (виджняна). Что-то отличается (виджняна) от чего-то другого, потому и воспринимается (самджня) как нечто обособленное.

----------

Монферран (30.11.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Возможно ли, что Вам совсем не знакомо восприятие различий (дхарм)?
> Все восприятие основано на различении (виджняна). Что-то отличается (виджняна) от чего-то другого, потому и воспринимается (самджня) как нечто обособленное.


Птица белая нарисованная на чёрной стене- самосущая- неизменная птица, запрос на анализ- а как птицу я вижу?- самосущный вопрос, ответ- "вижу различением"- самоущный ответ.. это всё разные феномены однако.. не может птица в один момент и неким различением работать (за одну зарплату)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Птица белая нарисованная на чёрной стене- самосущая- неизменная птица, запрос на анализ- а как птицу я вижу?- самосущный вопрос, ответ- "вижу различением"- самоущный ответ.. это всё разные феномены однако.. не может птица в один момент и неким различением работать (за одну зарплату)


То есть для Вас поток различий - это не наличное восприятие, а только абстрактная идея? Вы действительно не наблюдаете, как при условии различий возникают образы?
Ну а если кто-то будет рисовать форму, как быстро Вы разгадаете, что именно рисует художник? Что происходит при этом в Вашем уме в процессе такого распознавания? Вот, Вы видите карандаш (можете даже считать его самосущим), лист бумаги (тоже считайте самосущим), линию, которую ведет карандаш и... В какой момент эта самосущая линия воспринимается самосущим котиком?

----------

Монферран (29.06.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> То есть для Вас поток различий - это не наличное восприятие, а только абстрактная идея? Вы действительно не наблюдаете, как при условии различий возникают образы?
> Ну а если кто-то будет рисовать форму, как быстро Вы разгадаете, что именно рисует художник? Что происходит при этом в Вашем уме в процессе такого распознавания? Вот, Вы видите карандаш (можете даже считать его самосущим), лист бумаги (тоже считайте самосущим), линию, которую ведет карандаш и... В какой момент эта самосущая линия воспринимается самосущим котиком?


Не понимаю. "Поток различий"- ну поток самосущий, когда озаряет на такое "посмотреть".. И почему "одно" надо считать "другим"? Если увидел Деда Мороза, то совсем не обязательно всегда воспринмать его переодетым алкоголиком Степаном- сантехником.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не понимаю. "Поток различий"- ну поток самосущий, когда озаряет на такое "посмотреть".. И почему "одно" надо считать "другим"? Если увидел Деда Мороза, то совсем не обязательно всегда воспринмать его переодетым алкоголиком Степаном- сантехником.


Действительно не понимаете, хотя затронули серьезный и глубокий вопрос.
Невежество в том и заключается, что нечто мнится самосущим. Копнув немного, обнаруживается нечто, из чего это состоит, происходит, собирается и распадается. И тогда самосущим мнится что-то другое. 

Копая в самую глубину обнаруживается только различающее сознание (тот самый поток дхарм-различий). И можно подумать, что самосущи сами эти дхармы. Но они обусловлены образами-намарупа. Вот и обнаруживается то, чему учил и Будда, и Шарипутра (да и другие учителя). При условии виджняна возникает намарупа, при условии намарупа возникает виджняна.

Дело не в выборе одного или другого невежественного восприятия за удобное или правильное, а в том, что кто-то видит как восприятие складывается "на стыке" виджняна-намарупа, а кто-то не может этого увидеть.

Вы прекрасно заметили, что невежество - это способ видеть что-то самосущим. 
Но Вы не захотели заметить, что прекращение невежества - это способ видеть что-то возникающим и прекращающимся. Вы убеждены, что это лишь умозрительная идея, а невежество непреодолимо.

----------

Монферран (30.11.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Действительно не понимаете, хотя затронули серьезный и глубокий вопрос.
> Невежество в том и заключается, что нечто мнится самосущим. Копнув немного, обнаруживается нечто, из чего это состоит, происходит, собирается и распадается. И тогда самосущим мнится что-то другое. 
> 
> Копая в самую глубину обнаруживается только различающее сознание (тот самый поток дхарм-различий). И можно подумать, что самосущи сами эти дхармы. Но они обусловлены образами-намарупа. Вот и обнаруживается то, чему учил и Будда, и Шарипутра (да и другие учителя). При условии виджняна возникает намарупа, при условии намарупа возникает виджняна.
> 
> Дело не в выборе одного или другого невежественного восприятия за удобное или правильное, а в том, что кто-то видит как восприятие складывается "на стыке" виджняна-намарупа, а кто-то не может этого увидеть.
> 
> Вы прекрасно заметили, что невежество - это способ видеть что-то самосущим. 
> Но Вы не захотели заметить, что прекращение невежества - это способ видеть что-то возникающим и прекращающимся. Вы убеждены, что это лишь умозрительная идея, а невежество непреодолимо.


У нас цели разные просто. Я не считаю отсутствие неведения- благом (оно не не преодолимо для меня, а просто такой цели и в страшном сне не стоит, в моём гармоничном мире- всего в меру должно быть..). И поэтому ваши виджняны- намарупы- на краю начала "всего"- для меня "абсолютно" не "правильнее" любого другого переживания (только как опыт иных переживаний)

----------


## Йен

> Ни одну вещь вы не можете в принципе узнать как таковую, "не постоянной", максимум что можете сделать, это вспоминать после восприятия: полянка не постоянна, любовь не постоянна, и тем самым прервать привычное "предвкушение- и далее- ослабить будущий "облом". Никаких "непостоянных природ"- в явившейся "постоянным и не зависимым споособ воспринимать"- вещи- найти нельзя. (иначе сам феномен исчезнет как таковой- для сознания)


Что значит вспоминать после восприятия? Вы опять разбиваете на независимые куски то, что возникает с контактом как ум и отправляете их в самостоятельное плавание по сансаре.  В такой виртуальной реальности у вас конечно ничего не сложится. Услышав Дхамму, ум обращает внимание на то, что видел всегда, но задвигал это на задний план. Соответственно далее, памятуя о Дхамме, например в анапанасати, возникающая при контакте сання уже содержит в памяти указатель на характеристику -> аничча, ум делает это знание приритетным, и напрямую переживает его, подтверждая опытом ранее услышанное. Недаром говорится о прямом постижении характеристик аничча-анатта-дуккха, хотя изначально их принимают на дискурсивном уровне как Дхамму.

----------


## Дубинин

> Что значит вспоминать после восприятия? Вы опять разбиваете на независимые куски то, что возникает с контактом как ум и отправляете их в самостоятельное плавание по сансаре.  В такой виртуальной реальности у вас конечно ничего не сложится. Услышав Дхамму, ум обращает внимание на то, что видел всегда, но задвигал это на задний план. Соответственно далее, памятуя о Дхамме, например в анапанасати, возникающая при контакте сання уже содержит в памяти указатель на характеристику -> аничча, ум делает это знание приритетным, и напрямую переживает его, подтверждая опытом ранее услышанное. Недаром говорится о прямом постижении характеристик аничча-анатта-дуккха, хотя изначально их принимают на дискурсивном уровне как Дхамму.


У вас просто шелуха из слов. В практике выйдет так: раньше вы сильно расстраивались когда опаздывали на автобус, потому что предвкушали как он вас ждёт и вы едите. Затем прослушав о "непостоянстве", вы с начала- "предвкушаете", потом мыслено-же обламываете себя возможным опозданием, и потом придя к остановке- ранее проигранные противоположные варианты- уравновешивают вашу любую реальность..И всё это прекрасно "самосущее" и ни разу не аничча..

----------


## Won Soeng

> У нас цели разные просто. Я не считаю отсутствие неведения- благом (оно не не преодолимо для меня, а просто такой цели и в страшном сне не стоит, в моём гармоничном мире- всего в меру должно быть..). И поэтому ваши виджняны- намарупы- на краю начала "всего"- для меня "абсолютно" не "правильнее" любого другого переживания (только как опыт иных переживаний)


Значит Вы действительно не владеете методом. Поэтому Ваше утверждение о том, что нет правильного восприятия, все и любые - относительно правильные основано лишь на размышлениях, а не на опыте. Отсюда и следует Ваше разочарование и умозрительное отношение к неведению и его преодолению. Как и идея страшного сна и компромисс на тему "всего в меру".

Что ж, больше не домогаюсь, все предельно ясно.

----------

Дубинин (29.11.2016), Монферран (30.11.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Значит Вы действительно не владеете методом. Поэтому Ваше утверждение о том, что нет правильного восприятия, все и любые - относительно правильные основано лишь на размышлениях, а не на опыте. Отсюда и следует Ваше разочарование и умозрительное отношение к неведению и его преодолению. Как и идея страшного сна и компромисс на тему "всего в меру".
> 
> Что ж, больше не домогаюсь, все предельно ясно.


Я-же ответил: как я могу вашим методом владеть, если не замотивирован его применять? (тем более, что есть подозрение, что это "ваш" метод))

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я-же ответил: как я могу вашим методом владеть, если не замотивирован его применять?


Прежде мотивации стоит вера. А для веры нужен подвиг. Пока не обнаружите подвиг - не с чему взяться и вере. В христианстве уныние - смертный грех, именно от неспособности воодушевиться. Безверие в буддизме той же природы и с тем же результатом. Циником легко стать, но не у всякого хватит решимости порвать с цинизмом.

Это обычное застревание: решить, что плохо - это достаточно хорошо, а хорошо - это достаточно плохо. Такое застревание часто принимается за просветление. И неизвестно, случится ли однажды ситуация, в которой такое "просветление" спасует и будет поражено на фоне другого, искреннего и нерушимого. Может быть да, может быть нет. Не каждый день кость пространства врывается в беспечный ум.

Но время есть. Это не вопрос сегодняшнего дня.

----------

Монферран (30.11.2016)

----------


## Йен

> У вас просто шелуха из слов. В практике выйдет так: раньше вы сильно расстраивались когда опаздывали на автобус, потому что предвкушали как он вас ждёт и вы едите. Затем прослушав о "непостоянстве", вы с начала- "предвкушаете", потом мыслено-же обламываете себя возможным опозданием, и потом придя к остановке- ранее проигранные противоположные варианты- уравновешивают вашу любую реальность..И всё это прекрасно "самосущее" и ни разу не аничча..


На практике возникнет, как говорят тайцы - "пху ру"(знающий,) то, что осознает перечисленные предвкушения с обломами и прочими вариантами памятуя о аничча-анатта-дуккха, превосходя их и потому не требуя какого-то уравновешивания.

----------


## Won Soeng

> У вас просто шелуха из слов. В практике выйдет так: раньше вы сильно расстраивались когда опаздывали на автобус, потому что предвкушали как он вас ждёт и вы едите. Затем прослушав о "непостоянстве", вы с начала- "предвкушаете", потом мыслено-же обламываете себя возможным опозданием, и потом придя к остановке- ранее проигранные противоположные варианты- уравновешивают вашу любую реальность..И всё это прекрасно "самосущее" и ни разу не аничча..


Для обычной, мирской психологии "эмоциональной зрелости" или "эмоционального IQ" подобное объяснение превосходно.
Но есть большая разница между циником, который полностью ограничил степени свободы и "не рыпается" и свободным человеком, который может совершить что угодно, зная о последствиях и принимая их.

Привязанность к пустоте - одна из форм такого цинизма. Нигилизм оттого и критикуется как крайность.

----------

Монферран (30.11.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> На практике возникнет, как говорят тайцы - "пху ру"(знающий,) то, что осознает перечисленные предвкушения с обломами и прочими вариантами памятуя о аничча-анатта-дуккха, превосходя их и потому не требуя какого-то уравновешивания.


Ну это вообще жесть- стыренный дзенский метод- в Тхераваде (утомить бедный мозг так, дабы омрачений не возникал)

----------


## Йен

> Ну это вообще жесть- стыренный дзенский метод- в Тхераваде (утомить бедный мозг так, дабы омрачений не возникал)


И где вы тут утомление мозга увидели? Ум не вовлекается вследствие развитых сати-сампаджняна.

----------


## Дубинин

> И где вы тут утомление мозга увидели? Ум не вовлекается вследствие развитых сати-сампаджняна.


А вот словечко "осознаёт" и ведёт к этому самому- переутомлению и затем отключению привычных реакций. (если надо сначала "помнить" об "осознании", потом при росте оптимизации затрат, это "помнить" становится незаметным, и кажется, что я "осознаю" каждое действо (и какие-же тут привычные реакции, если сам себя приучил не реагировать: бей- хватай- убегай..", а "осознавай"..)

----------


## Йен

> А вот словечко "осознаёт" и ведёт к этому самому- переутомлению и затем отключению привычных реакций. (если надо сначала "помнить" об "осознании", потом при росте оптимизации затрат, это "помнить" становится незаметным, и кажется, что я "осознаю" каждое действо (и какие-же тут привычные реакции, если сам себя приучил не реагировать: бей- хватай- убегай..", а "осознавай"..)


Ну да, именно из-за переутомления вызванным развитыми памятованием-осознанностью, Будда мало спал )

----------

Дубинин (29.11.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Ув.     @*Дубинин* , чёт всётаки не то, или я Вас недопонял.
 Насколько понимаю, восприятие не есть некая монолитная вещь. Но состоит из набора действий всех групп\скандх. Более проще - восприятие можно разделить на две составляющие: внимание и понимание. Так напр. чашка, видится как некий набор цветоформ и осознаётся понимается как прибор для питья. Но не только это, в данном аспекте восприятия, осознаётся и понимается, но и огромное количество других пониманий, в том числе возможно и понимание осознавание того что чашка не только невечна, но и прямо в данные моменты восприятия в ней происходят постоянные изменения  на тонком уровне непостоянства (ну так вроде традиционно говорят, кмк., можно и сказать на микроуровне, или типа на квантовом ))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Эти же естественные аспекты восприятия (внимание и понимание) используются и в различных буддийски методах созерцания - единство шаматха и випашьяна\випассана .

----------


## Дубинин

> Ув.  @*Дубинин* , чёт всётаки не то, или я Вас недопонял.
>  Насколько понимаю, восприятие не есть некая монолитная вещь. Но состоит из набора действий всех групп\скандх. Более проще восприятие можно разделить на две составляющие: внимание и понимание. Так напр. чашка, видится как некий набор цветоформ и осознаётся понимается как прибор для питья. Но не только это, в данном аспекте восприятия, осознаётся и понимается, но и огромное количество других пониманий, в том числе возможно и понимание осознавание того что чашка не только невечна, но прямо в данные моменты восприятия в ней происходят постоянные изменения  на тонком уровне непостоянства (ну так вроде традиционно говорят, кмк., можно и сказать на микроуровне, или квантовом ))


Я чего-то не уловил смысл сего послания? Если интересует мой опыт: то осознание это всё что угодно, во что я захочу поверить, когда задамся вопросом "а что такое осознание" и буду бдительно наблюдать всё более примитивные ощущения у себя внутри, считая что из них состоят более сложные, а затем скажу: сознание (думание- восприятие)- это то-то и то-то.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.11.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я чего-то не уловил смысл сего послания? Если интересует мой опыт: то осознание это всё что угодно, во что я захочу поверить, когда задамся вопросом "а что такое осознание" и буду бдительно наблюдать всё более примитивные ощущения у себя внутри, считая что из них состоят более сложные, а затем скажу: сознание (думание- восприятие)- это то-то и то-то.


"Вещь\обьект" и "смысл\значение" - воспринимаются  одновременно в одном моменте восприятия, это не два последующих момента восприятия. 
Иначе не то что буддийское созерцание небыло бы возможным, мы б вообще функционировать не могли )
И да, это(единство и одномоментность "внимания-понимания" - постигается на опыте.

----------

Won Soeng (29.11.2016), Дубинин (29.11.2016)

----------


## Виктор О

> Точно так же можно лицезреть вашу сметану некоей бездвижной безжизненной молочной формой, *в реальности же в ней болтается куча бактерий, которые вы сможете разглядеть под микроскопом*, но все равно потом считать ее белой безжизненной массой, так как ум склонен видеть ее такой - это более приятно, нежели о тысячах обитающих в ней существах памятовать. Структура сметаны на молекулярном уровне и видение внешней формы невооруженным глазом не будут какой-то взаимообязательной игрой, просто таково вещество на самом деле.


Масштаб тут роли не играет: для определения движения бактерий необходимо их последовательно фиксировать и сравнивать эти фиксации между собой. Даже если эти события разделены миллисекундами (а потому бактерии кажутся нам живыми уже в разовом акте познания) это всё равно неизменные, неподвижные формы, движение которым придал ум.

Напоминаю так же, что никакого "вещества на самом деле", равно как и никакой "сметаны в реальности" нет =)

----------

Дубинин (30.11.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Масштаб тут роли не играет: для определения движения бактерий необходимо их последовательно фиксировать и сравнивать эти фиксации между собой, вылавливая их из памяти. Даже если эти события разделены миллисекундами (а потому бактерии кажутся нам живыми уже в разовом акте познания) это всё равно неизменные, неподвижные формы, движение которым придал ум.
> 
> Напоминаю так же, что никакого "вещества на самом деле", равно как и никакой "сметаны в реальности" нет =)


Все бы хорошо, но, чтобы фиксировать бактерии, нужно различать их признаки. И восприятие признаков, восприятие образов (бактерий) и восприятие движения обусловлены взаимно. Это не какие-то последовательные этапы, как думает Дубинин, это совокупность выводов о признаках, образах, ситуации (контексте) и изменчивости в признаках, образах и ситуации. И эта совокупность выводов постоянно уточняется во взаимной обусловленности звеньев авидья-санскара-виджняна-намарупа-шадаятана-пхаса-ведана-танха-упадана-бхава-джати-джарамарана в целом и в частности отдельными "вязанками" санскара-виджняна-намарупа, виджняна-намарупа-шадаятана-пхаса и шатаятана-пхаса-ведана-танха.

Дубинин, как и многие другие люди считают подобное видение чем-то умозрительным и не более правильным, чем любое другое. Но это все к вопросу изучения правильных взглядов и правильных сосредоточения/направления ума (внимания). Пока это изучено грубо и поверхностно, правильное видится лишь относительным и оттого не видится цель благородного пути - прекращение страданий (и, разумеется, причины страданий)

----------


## Виктор О

> Все бы хорошо, но, чтобы фиксировать бактерии, нужно различать их признаки. И восприятие признаков, восприятие образов (бактерий) и восприятие движения обусловлены взаимно. Это не какие-то последовательные этапы, как думает Дубинин, это совокупность выводов о признаках, образах, ситуации (контексте) и изменчивости в признаках, образах и ситуации. И эта совокупность выводов постоянно уточняется во взаимной обусловленности звеньев авидья-санскара-виджняна-намарупа-шадаятана-пхаса-ведана-танха-упадана-бхава-джати-джарамарана в целом и в частности отдельными "вязанками" санскара-виджняна-намарупа, виджняна-намарупа-шадаятана-пхаса и шатаятана-пхаса-ведана-танха.
> 
> Дубинин, как и многие другие люди считают подобное видение чем-то умозрительным и не более правильным, чем любое другое. Но это все к вопросу изучения правильных взглядов и правильных сосредоточения/направления ума (внимания). Пока это изучено грубо и поверхностно, правильное видится лишь относительным и оттого не видится цель благородного пути - прекращение страданий (и, разумеется, причины страданий)


Насколько я понял, Дубинин ни о чем таком вообще не говорил, он лишь сказал, что в категории "итак всем понятно" поподают неизменные вещи. До вещей, понятных Владимиру Николавечу (вещей "непостоянных, обусловленых, страдательных") каждому ещё нужно дойти в своём поиске.

Возможно, на БФ взгляд обусловенных вещей и является взглядом по умолчанию, но для обывателя он вовсе не очевиден.



Насчет грубости и поверхностности изучения "правильных сосредоточения/направления ума" имею свободу сказать, что не существует никаких правильных направлений и сосредоточений ума уже по той причине, что сам ум "не правилен". Да и категории правильности не существует - умом от ума не уйти.

----------


## Йен

> Масштаб тут роли не играет: для определения движения бактерий необходимо их последовательно фиксировать и сравнивать эти фиксации между собой. Даже если эти события разделены миллисекундами (а потому бактерии кажутся нам живыми уже в разовом акте познания) это всё равно неизменные, неподвижные формы, движение которым придал ум.
> 
> Напоминаю так же, что никакого "вещества на самом деле", равно как и никакой "сметаны в реальности" нет =)


Здесь движение бактерий роли не играет, в примере есть два варианта видения объекта: невооруженым глазом и вооруженным. Так же как не знакомый с Дхаммой человек видит форму постоянной, а вооруженный Знанием уже замечает ее непостоянство. И это не какая-то взаимообязательная игра, от неумелого восприятия воспринимающего, природа явлений постоянной не станет, она такова как есть, загрязненный же ум склонен видеть ее в другом свете.

----------


## Дубинин

> Здесь движение бактерий роли не играет, в примере есть два варианта видения объекта: невооруженым глазом и вооруженным. Так же как не знакомый с Дхаммой человек видит форму постоянной, а вооруженный Знанием уже замечает ее непостоянство. И это не какая-то взаимообязательная игра, от неумелого восприятия воспринимающего, природа явлений постоянной не станет, она такова как есть, загрязненный же ум склонен видеть ее в другом свете.


А  "оружие" вооружённого не так-ли выглядит: "я знаю что эта стенка хоть и не меняется- но меняется (там как-то тайно..) или так смотреть надо (ну или  думать хотя-бы), в общем не привязывайся к стенкам.."

----------


## Йен

> А  "оружие" вооружённого не так-ли выглядит: "я знаю что эта стенка хоть и не меняется- но меняется (там как-то тайно..) или так смотреть надо (ну или  думать хотя-бы), в общем не привязывайся к стенкам.."


Оружие вот так выглядит: 
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------


## Дубинин

> Оружие вот так выглядит: http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm


Да- я опять был прав- всё как и предполагал:

*В Саваттхи. [Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, форма непостоянна. Причина, условие для происхождения формы также непостоянна. Поскольку форма возникла из того, что непостоянно, как она может быть постоянной?

Чувство непостоянно…
Восприятие непостоянно…
Формации [ума] непостоянны…

Сознание непостоянно. Причина, условие для происхождения сознания также непостоянна. Поскольку сознание возникло из того, что непостоянно, как оно может быть постоянным?
Видя так, монахи, обученный ученик Благородных испытывает разочарование в форме, разочарование в чувстве, разочарование в восприятии, разочарование в формациях, разочарование в сознании. Испытывая разочарование, он становится беспристрастным. Посредством беспристрастия [его ум] освобождается. Когда он освободился, то возникает знание: «Он освобождён». Он понимает: «Рождение уничтожено, святая жизнь прожита, сделано то, что следовало сделать, не будет более возвращения в какое-либо состояние существования».
*

Тоесть памятование  и размышление о том, что: "всё что видишь  поменяется" после видения чего-то, сбивает пыл- в хотении или нехотении этого.. Разумно (Иногда даже действует).

----------


## Йен

Полная версия называется: Благородный Восьмеричный Путь.

----------


## Дубинин

> Полная версия называется: Благородный Восьмеричный Путь.


Вы может забыли, но началось всё с того, что стали утверждать то, что "по настоящему" всё вокруг изменчиво, и можно как-то "верно" смотреть- и будешь это видеть. А оказалось, что просто нужно быстро и привычно об этом вспоминать, и это и называется- "видеть вещи правильно".

----------


## Йен

> Вы может забыли, но началось всё с того, что стали утверждать то, что "по настоящему" всё вокруг изменчиво, и можно как-то "верно" смотреть- и будешь это видеть. А оказалось, что просто нужно быстро и привычно об этом вспоминать, и это и называется- "видеть вещи правильно".


Ну так вы и смотрите "верно" развивая сати-сампаджняна и замечаете то, на что раньше забивали, и ум не вовлекается. А в целом к прекращению дукха ведет Благородный Восьмеричный Путь.

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну так вы и смотрите "верно" развивая сати-сампаджняна и замечаете то, на что раньше забивали, и ум не вовлекается.


Так-то оно так, но тут в грязный ум сомнения приходят: "а вдруг вся стройная "само- собой разумеющаяся" картина мира (12 членная цепь, дуккха-аничча- анната ..) есть просто один из вариантов "посмотреть". дабы доказать такое видение проблемы и её решения (жил он так- как умелось)- неким принцем?"  :EEK!:  
Ибо как выясняется- "не научат- не увидишь.. :Frown:

----------


## Йен

> Так-то оно так, но тут в грязный ум сомнения приходят: "а вдруг вся стройная "само- собой разумеющаяся" картина мира (12 членная цепь, дуккха-аничча- анната ..) есть просто один из вариантов "посмотреть". дабы доказать такое видение проблемы и её решения (жил он так- как умелось)- неким принцем?"  
> Ибо как выясняется- "не научат- не увидишь..


Ну и пусть приходят, как приходят - так и уходят, сомнения же тоже непостоянны.

----------

Won Soeng (30.11.2016), Дубинин (30.11.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Насчет грубости и поверхностности изучения "правильных сосредоточения/направления ума" имею свободу сказать, что не существует никаких правильных направлений и сосредоточений ума уже по той причине, что сам ум "не правилен". Да и категории правильности не существует - умом от ума не уйти.


В благородном восьмеричном пути все правильное. И речь не об абстрактной категории, а о том, что правильно ведет к прекращению страдания.

Вот Дубинин думает, что дальше размышления дело не идет, потому что не практикует правильное сосредоточение.

----------

Монферран (02.12.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> В благородном восьмеричном пути все правильное. И речь не об абстрактной категории, а о том, что правильно ведет к прекращению страдания.
> 
> Вот Дубинин думает, что дальше размышления дело не идет, потому что не практикует правильное сосредоточение.


Ничего он так и не думает. В мире где Принц сам-же создал проблему- "надо устранить все страдания перестав их порождать", он довольно грамотно и логично внутри этой задачи и решил её (реально избавив себя от любых привычных реакций на любые приходящие переживания). 
Ну и для этого, наверно когда-то надо "правильно сосредотачиваться", почему бы и нет..

----------


## Йен

Он не создавал проблемы, дукха всегда была и люди постоянно пытаются от нее избавиться, а принц решил выяснить причину и как ее прекратить вообще.

----------

Won Soeng (01.12.2016)

----------


## Виктор О

> Здесь движение бактерий роли не играет, в примере есть два варианта видения объекта: невооруженым глазом и вооруженным. Так же как не знакомый с Дхаммой человек видит форму постоянной, а вооруженный Знанием уже замечает ее непостоянство. И это не какая-то взаимообязательная игра, от неумелого восприятия воспринимающего, природа явлений постоянной не станет, она такова как есть, загрязненный же ум склонен видеть ее в другом свете.


Природа явлений не постоянна и не не_постоянна. Природа явлений вне постоянства. Это не что-то застывшее и не что-то изменчивое - это что-то о чем нам нечего сказать. Поэтому никакие Ваши примеры, никакие углубления и никакие взывания к текстам не смогут найти отклика во мне. И ни я, ни Вы не можем называть себя правыми, т. к. любые названия уводят нас в сторону от природы явлений.

Весь мой разговор сводится к тому, что если я признаю существование вещей самих по себе - то я признаю и их неизменность. Изменяются не вещи - изменяюсь я.
Понимание изменчивости вещей - лишь один из шагов (отнюдь, не очевидный!) на пути, а вовсе не конец пути. Ибо в конце пути нет ни вещей, ни понимания.

И покуда мы находимся в начале пути (а мы лишь в начале уже хотя бы потому, что используем слова) - я говорю о неизменности вещей и оказываюсь ничуть не в худшем положении чем Вы, считающий вещи не постоянными.






> В благородном восьмеричном пути все правильное. И речь не об абстрактной категории, а о том, что правильно ведет к прекращению страдания.


Страдания - это понимание страданий, а вовсе не страдания сами по себе. Я скорее соглашусь, что я сижу за столом, который "сам по себе", чем подвергнут страданиям "самим по себе". Т. е. в прекращении страданий нет никаких великих шагов - достаточно понять их обусловленность. 

В благородном восьмеричном пути - возможно и всё правильное. Правильность не значит истинность. В истине нет никакой правильности, в истине вообще нет категорий. Благородный путь - так же как и слова о нём - это ментальная конструкция, шум, понятие ума. Вне ума никакого пути нет. Если я хоть что-то понял об уме.


Поправьте, если я неправильно трактую Ваши слова. Я не владею понятийным аппаратом и представлениями буддизма (потому избегаю определённости слов). Возможно, я говорю о том же, о чем и Вы или, наоборот, совсем ничего не понимаю.

----------


## Won Soeng

Ну вот Дубинин думает, что не думает, а Виктор обсуждает то, что не изучал. 
Отсюда и недоразумения. 

Дубинин просто не видит страдания, что вполне обычно (комфортная жизнь - одно из необходимых условий цинизма)
А Виктор О полагает, что и не надо ничего видеть, что так же обычно (чистая казуистика - плод распространенного среди пресыщенной молодежи любых времен и поколений нигилизма)

Так что это все проблема не сегодняшнего дня. Боль - не только превосходный учитель. Это первый необходимый шаг к постижению первой благородной истины. Без боли весь буддизм легко проходит мимо, как "еще одна странная замануха"

Когда боль будет не только нестерпимой, но и безнадежной, без видимого конца, беспомощный ум уже не будет комфортно-циничным или скучающе-нигилистичным.

----------

Монферран (02.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

Виктор О, в данном случае решается определенная проблема, определенным путем, определенными методами, для чего нужно увидеть такие характеристики, как: аничча-анатта-дукха. Это метод практики, а не философских спекуляций. Вы можете считать природой явлений что угодно, соглашаться или нет, это никак не повлияет на изменчивую природу как самих явлений так и вашего ума )

----------


## Виктор О

> а Виктор обсуждает то, что не изучал. 
> Отсюда и недоразумения.


Нет - я не обсуждаю то, что не изучал и очень аккуратно подхожу к форуму и чужим словам. Я говорю о том, что для меня очевидно, а так же вполне честно говорю о своей неосведомленности. Не вижу, чтобы моя аргументация уступала Вашей. Я плохо смотрю или вовсе не могу чего-то видеть?




> Дубинин просто не видит страдания, что вполне обычно (комфортная жизнь - одно из необходимых условий цинизма)
> А Виктор О полагает, что и не надо ничего видеть, что так же обычно (чистая казуистика - плод распространенного среди пресыщенной молодежи любых времен и поколений нигилизма)
> 
> Так что это все проблема не сегодняшнего дня. Боль - не только превосходный учитель. Это первый необходимый шаг к постижению первой благородной истины. Без боли весь буддизм легко проходит мимо, как "еще одна странная замануха"
> 
> Когда боль будет не только нестерпимой, но и безнадежной, без видимого конца, беспомощный ум уже не будет комфортно-циничным или скучающе-нигилистичным.


Имею смелость полагать, что мой взгляд сформирован не ущербно. Так получилось, что я поздно обратился к буддизму, но это не означает моего праздного интереса, так же как не означает и софистики с казуистикой, якобы исходящих от меня по умолчанию. Боюсь, мне оправдываться не в чем.


Относительно боли: не знаю Вашей судьбы, но не думаю, что в мире есть хоть один человек, который бы не знал боли и не испытывал страданий. В конце концов боль сделала меня тем, кто я есть. И каждого из нас. 

Для меня не понятен язык терминов, но отлично понятен русский. Относительно же смысла и пояснений мне прекрасно подходит изложение, которое я нахожу в Ваших сообщениях.

----------


## Виктор О

> Виктор О, в данном случае решается определенная проблема, определенным путем, определенными методами, для чего нужно увидеть такие характеристики, как: аничча-анатта-дукха. Это метод практики, а не философских спекуляций. Вы можете считать природой явлений что угодно, соглашаться или нет, это никак не повлияет на изменчивую природу как самих явлений так и вашего ума )


Полагаю, Вы правы. Напомню, что моя мысль не касается буддийского мышления и практик: она касается сути вещей.

----------


## Won Soeng

Виктор, суть вещей тривиальна. Буквы обозначают слова, вкусы обозначают еду.
Вы говорите о начале пути, но Вы еще не на пути. Вам пока достался клочок карты, на котором нет начала и конца.
Вы можете иметь любую смелость, но это не изменит факта Вашей неосведомленности о пути.

Боль является хорошим учителем, но только если Вы решили учиться. Иначе боль это то, от чего Вы бежите.

Сейчас Вы не ученик. Пока Вы не встретите кого-то у кого захотите учиться - Вы лишь праздный зевака. Ни к чему Вас не обязывает данная беседа и Ваша цель - развлечение и хорошая компания.

Я не занимаюсь здесь подобным, но знаю хорошие и правильные места для отдыха и друзей, с которыми мне не нужно говорить о Буддизме.

----------

Монферран (02.12.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Он не создавал проблемы, дукха всегда была и люди постоянно пытаются от нее избавиться, а принц решил выяснить причину и как ее прекратить вообще.


Так- немедленно все на защиту буддизма! Будду- забижают!
Ладно уговорили- проповедую: Итак- "итак"- дуккха не существовала на сей планете до Будды (крайнего- дай- Бог ещё появится!). До него полагали, что мокшу можно достичь устранив "страдание от страдания" и "страдание от перемены". И Будда - буддой стал после того- как объявил цель иную- избавление от страдания обусловленности (выйти из 12-ти членной цепи). 
Итак до будды- не было проблемы, после будды- стала проблема (и им-же решённая) 
Не сметь Будду забижать!- сам сделал- сам и решил!

----------

Алик (01.12.2016), Виктор О (01.12.2016)

----------


## Виктор О

> Виктор, суть вещей тривиальна. Буквы обозначают слова, вкусы обозначают еду.
> Вы говорите о начале пути, но Вы еще не на пути. Вам пока достался клочок карты, на котором нет начала и конца.
> Вы можете иметь любую смелость, но это не изменит факта Вашей неосведомленности о пути.
> 
> Боль является хорошим учителем, но только если Вы решили учиться. Иначе боль это то, от чего Вы бежите.
> 
> Сейчас Вы не ученик. Пока Вы не встретите кого-то у кого захотите учиться - Вы лишь праздный зевака. Ни к чему Вас не обязывает данная беседа и Ваша цель - развлечение и хорошая компания.
> 
> Я не занимаюсь здесь подобным, но знаю хорошие и правильные места для отдыха и друзей, с которыми мне не нужно говорить о Буддизме.


Спасибо за мнение. Я не напрашиваюсь в ученики и не думаю, что нужны объяснения причин моего интереса. Лишь не стоит заочно записывать меня в "праздные зеваки".

По поводу пути - путь не единственный. Более того, никакого пути нет. Путь существует лишь для обусловленного сознания, для ума, попавшего в ловушку собственной рассудочности и стремящегося выбраться из неё. В истинном положении дел никаких ловушек нет, путь там просто не существует. Говорить об этом в терминах буддизма или здравого смысла - дело выбора сознания (и знания), т. к. в истине нет так же и никаких терминов.

----------

Шавырин (01.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

Дукха как была так и есть, в суттах объясняется - что такое дукха, с примерами взятыми их жизни, а не придуманными. Освобождения пытались достичь разными способами, отшельник Готама учился некоторым из них у учителей, реализовал, но понял, что они не являются окончательным решением проблемы и в конце концов самостоятельно открыл Дхамму.

----------


## Виктор О

> отшельник Готама ....  в конце концов самостоятельно открыл Дхамму.


Смею предположить, что этим может заняться так же и каждый из нас, независимо от того, знаком он с учением или нет.

----------


## Йен

> Смею предположить, что этим может заняться так же и каждый из нас, независимо от того, знаком он с учением или нет.


Может, но ум склоняется к другому )

----------


## Дубинин

> Дукха как была так и есть, в суттах объясняется - что такое дукха, с примерами взятыми их жизни, а не придуманными. Освобождения пытались достичь разными способами, отшельник Готама учился некоторым из них у учителей, реализовал, но понял, что они не являются окончательным решением проблемы и в конце концов самостоятельно открыл Дхамму.


Да-да! Самостоятельно, сам! (наконец-то Сатана ликует!) (дхарма это ;4 Истины, и  1-это страдания (кои никто никогда не испытывал до Будды- ибо не знал о них (о специфическом страдании от того что я обусловлен 12-и членной цепью).

----------


## Won Soeng

Все существа страдают, но не знают истины страдания, потому что бегут от страдания, не исследуют страдания. В зависимости от степени грубости и обособленности чувств существа могут быть очень выносливыми или очень чувствительными. 

Будда же исследовал все, даже самые тончайшие страдания и обнаружил, что у всех страданий лишь одна причина. И Будда обнаружил полное прекращение всех, даже самых тончайших страданий и открыл путь к этому тотальному прекращению.

----------

Монферран (02.12.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Спасибо за мнение. Я не напрашиваюсь в ученики и не думаю, что нужны объяснения причин моего интереса. Лишь не стоит заочно записывать меня в "праздные зеваки".
> 
> По поводу пути - путь не единственный. Более того, никакого пути нет. Путь существует лишь для обусловленного сознания, для ума, попавшего в ловушку собственной рассудочности и стремящегося выбраться из неё. В истинном положении дел никаких ловушек нет, путь там просто не существует. Говорить об этом в терминах буддизма или здравого смысла - дело выбора сознания (и знания), т. к. в истине нет так же и никаких терминов.


Правильный путь очень конкретен. На нем могут быть особенности и условия ситуации (времени и места, а так же субъективных склонностей и привязанностей), но путь все равно конкретен. Но прежде чем вступить на путь - Вы должны ясно видеть цель. Иначе Вы никуда не собираетесь идти и только развлекаетесь (или, напротив, бежите от чего-то, куда получится, вслепую). 

Почему Вам претит слово "праздный зевака", если Вы им фактически являетесь? Вы же, придя в кино, никогда не путаете себя с рабочим кинотеатра, с актерами, с режиссерами, гардеробщицей, кассиром и т.п.? Почему здесь Вы пытаетесь казаться не тем, кто Вы есть?

Вам безразличен путь потому что Вы не видите цель, не знаете цели.

----------

Монферран (02.12.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Все существа страдают, но не знают истины страдания, потому что бегут от страдания, не исследуют страдания. В зависимости от степени грубости и обособленности чувств существа могут быть очень выносливыми или очень чувствительными. 
> 
> Будда же исследовал все, даже самые тончайшие страдания и обнаружил, что у всех страданий лишь одна причина. И Будда обнаружил полное прекращение всех, даже самых тончайших страданий и открыл путь к этому тотальному прекращению.


У нас фанатов- всегда так- если "наши выиграли"- то думаем что весь город ликует. 
Никакие "люди" (не замороченные соответственной идеей)- никогда (от слова "совсем") не бежали от "страда*ний*". У них есть всегда конкретное "что-то"- что им не нравится. И в страшном сне они не будут вообще "всё" объявлять "неудовлетворительным" и пытаться от реакции на это "всё"- избавиться (разумеется если с ними не поработать на предмет, что "это круче, чем было до сих пор.. ушёл мусор.. спали шоры.."))

----------


## Won Soeng

Не знаю как у Вас, фанатов (фанатизм это простое и прямое следствие неуверенности и подавления неуверенности).
Но Вы сейчас далеки от жизни. Посмотрите что делают люди, когда им больно, плохо, мучительно, горько. Они не исследуют это, а стараются убежать, избежать, не замечать, перетерпеть, отвлечься. Если Вы даже этого не видите, то лучше хорошо присмотритесь.

Спорить с оторванной от жизни философией - занятие малопродуктивное. А Вы сейчас зачем-то говорите одну такую философию и спорите с утверждением другой, такой же, которую никто не поддерживает, но вы отчего-то ее находите в словах оппонентов. 

Ее там нет. Будда опирался прямо и непосредственно на жизнь. Реальную жизнь обычных людей

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.12.2016), Монферран (02.12.2016)

----------


## Виктор О

> Вы же, придя в кино, никогда не путаете себя с рабочим кинотеатра, с актерами, с режиссерами, гардеробщицей, кассиром и т.п.? Почему здесь Вы пытаетесь казаться не тем, кто Вы есть?




Я пришел в кинотеатр и сплошь встречаю людей, которые верят в реальность происходящего на экране. Гардеробщица предвосхищает фильм словами "я уже подслушала - как же она его любит!"; буфетчик (он уже смотрел) произносит: "Боже, им там нелегко!"; мой сосед в зале вжимается в кресло каждый раз, когда картинка становится опасной. А когда в конце герой погибает все безутешно рыдают. И никто не понимает моих успокаиваний: "Это всего лишь фильм, умер герой, но не человек". Меня не слушают. Все настолько погружены в атмосферу фильма, что не ставят под сомнение его асеитет! Переживают за героев, как за настоящих.

И никто в кинотеатре не понимает, что герой не погибал, т. к. никакого героя не было - он фикция, никакая героиня его не любит - это просто актриса с трепетным голосом, что опасность остается лишь в рамках этого кино. Всё это вымысел, сюжет, вообще не имеющий отношения ни к зрителям, ни к работникам, ни к кинотеатру, ни к реальности в целом.

Тут мне встречается критик: "Да, фильм неплох, разве что затянут..."
Вот он - человек не замутнённый представлениями! Я ему вторю: "Да, а герой мог бы и выжить!" 
Он: "Как выжить?? Ему же выстрелили в сердце!"
Я начинаю переживать уже за собственную адекватность: "Ну, например, пуля прошла мимо - это же кино..." 
Но критик меня пресекает: "Что Вы можете об этом знать - Вы же не имеете к кино никакого отношения!"

----------

Доня (01.05.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Вот так и спорят люди о том, какие иллюзии иллюзорнее, какая реальность реальнее. 
И Вы здесь - туда же. А зачем?

Каждый человек витает во вполне определенных и конкретных иллюзиях, заблуждениях и омрачениях. И они, конкретные, мешают этому человеку находить выход из ситуаций, которые близки к сердцу именно этого, конкретного человека. Вот именно эта конкретика - предмет практики буддиста

----------

Монферран (02.12.2016)

----------


## Виктор О

> Вот так и спорят люди о том, какие иллюзии иллюзорнее, какая реальность реальнее.


Нет никакой реальности. Иллюзия всё: всё, что мы можем представить, всё, что мы можем подумать, всё, что мы можем сказать. Вне иллюзий нет так же и иллюзий. Там ничего нет.





> И Вы здесь - туда же.


Простите, но... где мне ещё об этом говорить, как не _здесь_ (на буддийском форуме)? И что можно сказать _здесь_, не сказав об этом?

----------


## Дубинин

> Нет никакой реальности. Иллюзия всё: всё, что мы можем представить, всё, что мы можем подумать, всё, что мы можем сказать. Вне иллюзий нет так же и иллюзий. Там ничего нет...


Эт вы вспылили похоже, всё как раз реально иначе и нет его (этого "всё"). Но вот при желании найти "целое" разобрав это на части (а где дом- окна вижу, крышу вижу.. свои усилия- вижу- дом не вижу), это и становится "иллюзией-подставой нелогичной- уловкой", дабы "не находить" и соответственно-  "не привязываться".

----------

Виктор О (01.12.2016)

----------


## Виктор О

> Эт вы вспылили похоже, всё как раз реально иначе и нет его (этого "всё").


Это одно и то же =)

----------


## Дубинин

> Это одно и то же =)


Так, не заставляйте меня разоблачать ваш буддизм (5 часов уже- пора в Ад-домой работа кончилась).
(это к тому, что это не "романтическое "одно и то-же" (реальность- это реальность,  иллюзия это то- что кажется реальным, но не реально) и смешивать их заставляет "сокращение помятования цели":  "я должен перестать цепляться за "всё" потому- что это ведёт к страданиям, а мне нужна нирвана, и я буду думать что всё иллюзия но в жизни придётся быстро вспоминать об этом- ибо жить я могу- только в "реальности"))

----------


## Виктор О

> Так, не заставляйте меня разоблачать ваш буддизм 
> ))


Мой буддизм хорош тем, что разоблачает сам себя. И, что характерно, ничего при этом не теряет! =)

----------

Дубинин (01.12.2016)

----------

